# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  دعونا نتعلم كيف نكتب الشعر ( علم العروض )

## د. جمال مرسي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أحبائي شعراء منتدانا الجميل

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بعد التحية

الشعر كما تعلمون فن جميل .. موهبة حباها الله من يشاء من عباده .. نحبه جميعا

فنقرأه و نكتبه أو نريد أن نكتبه .. 

نمتلك الموهبة .. لكن مرات تخوننا طريقة التعبير الصحيحة.

فتضع الكثير من الشعراء يضعون خلاصة فكرهم و موهبتهم على أورافهم بشكل خواطر جميلة

و هم يعتقدون أن هذا هو الشعر . بدعوى أن هذا هو الشعر الحر أو الشعر الحديث .

فتكون النتيجة كلاما منسوخا فوق الورق لا طعم و لا لون و ربما لا يستسيغه أحد .

و أيمانا مني بما للشعر من دور و أهمية كأحد فنون أدبنا العربي الجميل .. و لما رأيت الكثير

من أخواننا الشعراء يتخبطون يمينا و يسارا و يكتبون خواطرهم على غير هدي 

رأيت و كمبادرة مني أن أبدأ معكم دروس في علم العروض .

العلم الذي به يمكن للشاعر الموهوب أن يمتلك أدواته بالإضافة للغة العربية من نحو و صرف .

ربما لا أكون استاذا و لا مدرساً للعروض و لكني سأحاول أن أضع بين أيديكم اليسير مما قرأت و تعلمت

عسى أن يكون فيه النفع للجميع .

و الله نسأل أن يجعل ما نكتبه خالصا لوجهه  تعالى . لا أريد عليه أجرا

إن أجريَ إلا على الله .

فمن أراد أن يذهب معي لنغوص جميعا في هذا البحر الجميل .. فليأت .. على الرحب و السعة

دعونا جميعا نتعلم ( كيف نكتب الشعر )الدرس الأول :

المقدمة 

تعريف العروض

العروض هو صناعةٌ يعرف بها صحيح أوزان الشعر العربي وفاسدها وما يعتريها من الزحافات والعلل.

واضع العروض هو الخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي البصري في القرن الثاني للهجرة. 

سمي بالعروض نسبةً للمكان الذي وضع فيه وهو بين الطائف ومكة. والعروض في اللغة هي الناحية.

أركانه

يتركب علم العروض من أوزان وتفاعيل تتكون من أحرفٍ متحركة وساكنة متتالية على ترتيب

 معين وتتكون منها بحور الشعر. وتتكون هذه التفاعيل من أسباب وأوتاد وفواصل.

ما هو السبب

 السبب يتكون من حرفين. 

إذا كانا متحركان يسمّى سبباً ثقيلاً مثل (بِكَ) أو (مِنَ) وإذا كانا متحركٌ فساكن يسمّى 

سبباً خفيفاً مثل (في) أو (لو).ما هو الوتد

الوتد يتكون من ثلاثة أحرف،

 متحركان فساكن ويسمّى وتداً مجموعاً نحو (قضى) و (دعا)، أو متحركان يتوسطهما ساكنٌ ويسمّى وتداً 

مفروقاً نحو (قبل) و (بعد).
ما هي الفاصلة

 الفاصلة هي ثلاثة أو أربعة متحركاتٍ يتبعها ساكن. 

و هي تنقسم إلى قسمين :


1-فاصلةً صغرى 
_______

إذا كانت ثلاثةٌ فساكن نحو (قَدَراً) 

2- فاصلةً كبرى 
______

وإن كانت أربعةٌ فساكن نحو (عَلِمَتا).
[ملاحظة: 


لا تتواجد في الشعر أكثر من أربعة أحرف متحركة. فإذا رأيت شعراً فيه خمسة أحرف متحركة متتالية فاعلم 

أنه خرج عن البحر.]
تفعيلات العروض 

تفعيلات العروض لا تكون إلا بأحد الحروف العشرة المجموعة في (لمعت سيوفنا). 

والتفاعيل عشرة تتكوّن من 


أسبابٍ وأوتاد وهي: 




فَعُوْلُنْ، 

مَفَاعِيْلُنْ،

 مُفَاعِلَتُنْ،

فاعِ لا تنْ

فاعلن

 فَاعِلاتُنْ، 

 مُتَفَاعِلُنْ، 

مُستفعِلنْ

مَفْعُولاتُ، 

مُسْتَفْعِ لُنْ. 

و التفعيلات الأربعة الأولى تبدأ بوتد وتسمى الأصول 

والستة الباقية تبدأ بسبب وتسمى الفروع. 

تأتي التفعيلات على غير الأوزان العشرة إذ يطرأ على هذه التفعيلات تغييرات تسمى بالزحافات والعلل.
و هذا سيكون موضوعنا في الدرس الثاني بمشيئة الله


ملحوظة هامة :

العروض علم صعب في بداية تعلمه إلى حد ما

و لكن ان كنت تنوي فعلا أن تتعلم فعليك أن تثابر و تجاهد كي تصير شاعرا مبدعا هذا و إلا .....

و إلى اللقاء في الحلقة القادمة بمشيئة الله

و في انتظار أي سؤال 

و لكم كل الحب

د. جمال مرسي

----------


## د. سلطان

*[frame="7 80"]الحبيب المبدع دائما الدكتور جمال:
 يسرني أن أكون أول من يصافح موضوعك القيم هذا ، وسأكون أول من يتابعك في دروسك ، رغم أنني أتقن هذا العلم ، ولكنني أجد أنني بحاجة إلى التذكر باستمرار .. وأريد أن أقول لكل من سيتابعك في علم العروض .. إن علم العروض يعتمد على الأذن ، ويتفاوت بين مراتب ثلاث من الألفة والارتياح والسماع ، وأفضل منزلة يصل إليها من يتعلم هذا العلم معرفة الوزن حين يطرق البيت سمعه ، ولكننا نريد من الأخوة أن يتعلموه أولا ، وبعدها تأتي هذه الأمور عن طريق الممارسة ، وكثرة السماع..
أكرر شكري لك أيها المتفاني في أداء الرسالة المنوطة بك .. 
وهذا ليس بغريب عليك ..
لك يا صاحبي خالص الود والتقدير[/frame]*

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

بارك الله بك أخي و استاذي د. سلطان

انا لا غنى لي عنك و لا عن توجيهاتكم الحكيمة

و أعتذر لأنني تجاوزت .. ففعلت ما ليس لي بحق

فلقد كنتم أنتم أولى و أجدر مني بهذا .. انها مسؤلية عظيمة أرجو أن يعينني الله عليها

و أن تكون معي يدا بيد .. بل أنا من أستفيد منكم .. لكي نرقى بمستوى الشعر في منتدانا الجميل

تحياتي

و حبي

----------


## بنت مصر

استاذي الغالي جمال مرسي فكرة رائعة وجميلة
وطبعا اعمالا بالمثل القائل ( رحم الله امريء عرف قدر نفسه) أقول
اني سأقف موقف المتفرجة المعجبة جدا بهذه الدروس الرائعة والتي
سترتقي كثيرا بالمنتدى وبشعرائه المبتدئين وحتي المخضرمين
وذلك من باب (التكرار يعلم الشطار) و ( في الاعادة افادة)

الا اني طبعا من بعيد جدا حاتفرج لاني لو اقتربت خطوة زيادة 
بأي محاولة هاتحدف بالطماطم المفعصة  :: 

انا جاية بس احيي واهنيء المنتدى بهذا الكم من العمالقة 
الذي يبذلون من جهدهم ووقتهم للرقي والرفع من مستوى الشعراء المبتدئين


تحياتي وتقديري للدكتور جمال والدكتور سلطان على هذا العطاء


بسنت

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
شاعرنا و أستاذنا د. جمال مرسي

لا يسعني إلا أن أشكرك و أسأل الله أن يجزيك كل الخير ، ليس فقط عن هذه الدروس الرائعة و البالغة الأهمية لكل شاعر ، و إنما عن كل مجهودك و اهتمامك بالسمو بالقيمة الإبداعية في المنتدى و تشجيع المواهب الإبداعية تشجيعاً إيجابياً .

بارك الله بك أستاذنا العزيز و لا حرمنا من إبداعك و تشجيعك و اهتمامك 
و لا أنسى شكر أستاذنا العزيز د. سلطان ، و بالتأكيد سنلجأ له في كل ما يعجزنا فهمه 
بارك الله بكما و لا حرمنا منكما .

و أرجو أن يجد مبدعينا في هذه الدروس ما يطمحوا إليه من امتلاك أدوات الشعر 

وافر تحياتي و تقديري 
إسلام شمس الدين


*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أستاذنا الكبير د.جمال
جزاك الله كل الخير على ما تبذله من جهود للرقى بالشعر فى منتدانا الجميل الذى يشرف بك
وفقك الله وتقبل خالص إمتنانى

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

خلاصة الدرس الأول


 1_ أبدأ خلاصة الدرس الأول بالملحوظة الجميلة التي أبداها أخي الدكتور سلطان :

إن علم العروض يعتمد على الأذن ، ويتفاوت بين مراتب ثلاث من الألفة والارتياح والسماع ، وأفضل منزلة يصل إليها من يتعلم هذا العلم معرفة الوزن حين يطرق البيت سمعه ، ولكننا نريد من الأخوة أن يتعلموه أولا ، وبعدها تأتي هذه الأمور عن طريق الممارسة ، وكثرة السماع..

2_ أنصح الأخوان الذين يريدون التوسع في هذا العلم أو الذين يريدون أقتناء كتب تفيدهم أن يقرأوا :

ا- ميزان الذهب في صناعة شعر العرب .. للسيد أحمد الهاشمي 
فهو على بساطته قد اشتمل على كل مقومات هذا العلم

ب- العروض و القافية ( للدكتور محمد ابراهيم الطاووسي )
و هو كتاب حديث و بسيط في هذا الفن .. و منه أنا شخصياً تعلمت

ج-الكافي في العروض و القوافي ( للتبريزي )

د- الغروض رقميا للأستاذ خشان 
و هذا يمكن متابعته في منتدى العروض رقمياً

أقول هذا لأن بعض الإخوة طلب مني أسما لبعض الكتب أو المراجع التي من الممكن أن يعتمدوا عليها ز تساعدهم في ذلك

3- خلصنا في درسنا الأول إلى :

ا- الأساس في علم العروض اوزانه و تفعيلاته و هي متحركات و سكنات يوزن بها بها اي بحر من بحور الشعر الستة عشر المعروفة و التي سنتطرق إليها لاحقا .

ب-و قلنا ان جميع اجزاء الشعر و تفعيلاته تتألف من ثلاثة أشياء هامة :

1- السبب
   ــــــــــــ
( هو عبارة عن حرفين )
و ينقسم إلى :

(أ) سبب خفيف :
    ـــــــــــــ
 و هو حرفان كما قلنا أولهما متحرك و الثاني ساكن
مثال : ( هَبْ لِيْ ) و تقطع هكذا ( =5=5 )

ملحوظة : المتحرك يرمز له هكذا (-) أو (\\) أو ( = )
و الساكن يرمز له هكذا (5)

(ب) سبب ثقيل : 
    ـــــــــــــــ

و هو أيضا حرفان لكنهما متحركان

مثال : مَعَ ( \\ \\ ) ، لَكَ ( \\ \\ )

2- الوتد :
_____ و هو يتكون من ثلاثة أحرف

و ينقسم أيضا إلى قسمين :

(أ) وتد مفروق :
    ـــــــــــــــ ثلاثة أحرف أوسطها ساكن  
مثال : نَامَ (\\5\\)

     : كَيفَ (\\5\\)

(ب) وتد مفروق :
   ــــــــــــــــــــــ  و هو أيضا ثلاثة أحرف ( الأول و الثاني متحركان و الثالث ساكن )
مثال : نَعَمْ ( \\ \\ 5 )

     : غَزَا ( \\ \\ 5 )

3-الفاصلة :
ــــــــــــــــــ
و هي قسمان :

(أ) فاصلة صغرى
________ و هي ثلاثة أحرف متحركة و رابعها ساكن

مثال : أَكَلوُا عُنَبَاً

كلمة أكلوا .. تتكون من ( سبب ثقيل + سبب خفيف )

فيكون التقطيع العروضي لها هكذا (\\ \\ \\ 5 )

كلمة عنبا ( عُنَبَنْ ) تقطيعها عروضيا هكذا : (\\ \\ \\ 5 )

و خلاصة الفاصلة الصغرى أنها اجتماع سبب  ثقيل (\\ \\ ) مع سبب  خفيف ( \\ 5 )

(ب) فاصلة كبرى :
__________ و هي تتكون من أربعة أحرف متحركة و الخامس ساكن

مثال : ذَبَحَهُمْ  ..تتكون من سبب ثقيل و وتد مجموع 

و تقطيعها عروضيا ً كالتالي : ( \\ \\ \\ \\ 5 )

و خلاصة الفاصلة الكبرى : انها اجتماع سبب ثقيل (\\ \\ ) مع وتد مجموع (\\ \\ 5 )


(ب) و أخيراً فمما خلصنا إليه في الدرس الأول :
____________________________ أن تفعيلات الشعر العربي التي تتشكل أو تتولد من ائتلاف
الأسباب و الأوتاد و الفواصل هي عشرة :

1- فاعلن ( سبب خفيف و هو فا  \\5 ) + ( وتد مجموع و هو علن \\ \\ 5 )
2-فعولن : وتد مجموع (فعو ) +سبب خفيف ( لن )( \\ \\ 5 )+ (\\ 5 )
3-مفاعيلن : وتد مجموع ( مفا ) +سببين خفيفين ( عيـ  لن )(\\ \\ 5 ) + ( \\ 5 ) ( \\ 5 )
4-مفاعلتن
5-متفاعلن
6-مستغعلن
7-فاعلاتن
8-مفعولات
9-مستفع لن
10-فاعِ لاتن

___________

و هكذا أحبائي أكون قد أجملت خلاصة الدرس الأول و كما تلاحظون تركت لكم التفعيلات السبع الأخيرة
لكي تقطعوها أنتم عروضيا

و إلى اللقاء في الدرس الثاني إن شاء الله

----------


## Tiger Woman

*  شكرا جدا على الإهتمام بنا و بمحبى الشعرو إهتمامك بزيادة الوعى لمحبى الشعر* 
*و انا أن شاء الله هتابع كل الدورس  القادمة  مع رجاء من سيادتكم بالتبسيط فى الشرح قدر المستطاع يعنى تعمل حساب الناس اللى زى*

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

على عيني يا ست تايجر ومان

سأحاول بقدر الإمكان و انت أيضا سلي ماشئت فلن أبخل عليكم 

و أطلب ممن يريدون التعلم المشاركة الجادة

و لقد طلبت من المشاركين تقطيع التفعيلات السبعة الأخيرة على سبيل التنشيط و المشاركة الجادة

و لكن ما من مجيب

هلموا أيها الأبطال ..

لو شعرت بعدم اهتمامكم أو مشاركتكم سأتوقف و أمري لله

تحياتي للجميع

د. جمال

----------


## سمير الليل

أشكرك يا د. جمال على هذا الموضوع ،وسأسعى جاهدا باذن الله لمتابعة توجيهاتك القيمةوأسأل الله أن يوفق الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاهلك مني أطيب التحياتسمير الليل

----------


## PANTERA

أستاذي العزيز د. جمال صراحةً دروس مفيدة جداً  ورائعة مع تمانياتنا لكم بوافر الصحة ومنتظرين المزيد .

----------


## (عاشق كربلاء)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تعجز الكلام عن ان توفي حق شكرك استاذي الغالي على هذه الدروس 

ندعو من الله سبحان وتعالى ان يحفظك لنا  ويديم في تقدمك الي الامام

----------


## ابو اديب

عزيزي د. جمال حقيقة مجهود رائع وتشكر عليه وأنا شاء الله نستفيد منك ولو جزء بسيط

----------


## Tiger Woman

على ما أ عتقد  هجرب فى أول 3  وكده صح ولا إيه 
4-مفاعلتن: وتد مجموع ( مفا) + فاصلة صغرى (علتن) ( \\ \\ 5) + (\\ \\  \\ 5) 
5-متفاعلن: سببيت خفيفيم ( مت) (\\ \\) (فا ) (\\ \\) + ( وتد مفروق) ( علن ) ( \\ \\ 5) 
6-مستغعلن وتد مفروق ( مست) (\\ 5 \\) + ( فاصلة صغرى ) ( فعلن ) ( \\ \\ \\ 5) 
7-فاعلاتن
8-مفعولات
9-مستفع لن
10-فاعِ لاتن

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

الأخوة الأعزاء

سمير الليل

بانتيرا

عاشق كربلاء

ابو أديب

اهلا بكم .. شرفتم و آنستم و أتمنى أن تستفيدوا فعلا من هذه الدروس

تحياتي لكم

و أرجو  المتابعة و المشاركة

د. جمال

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

الأخت الكريمة تايجر ومان
يا لك من تلميذة نجيبة
كنت أتمنى على الأخوان أن يشاركوا أو يحاولوا في التمرين كما فعلت تايجر ومان
لقد حاولت و يكفيها شرف المحاولة
و سأوضح ما أصابت و أخطأت فيه تايجر كي تستفيد و يستفيد الجميع 

1- مُفَاْعَلَتُنْ =
هي قالت وتد مجموع ( مفا ) ...... صح ... عشره على عشره

عَلَتُن = هي جعلتها فاصلة صغرى .... خطأ ( و نكرمها و لا نعطيها صفر لأنها حاولت و المرة الجاية الدرجه النهائية )

و الصواب أنها سبب ثقيل ( عَلَ ) أي حرفان متحركان هكذا ( \\  \\ ) + سبب خفيف (تُنْ ) أي هكذا ( \\ 5 )

الخلاصة أن مفاعلتن عبارة عن : وتد مجموع (مُفَاْ ) +سبب ثقيل (عَلَ ) + سبب خفيف (تُنْ )

2- مُتَفَاْعِلُنْ

سبب ثقيل (مُتَ)\\ \\ +سبب خفيف (فا) \\ 5 +وتد مجموع (عِلُنْ)\\ \\ 5

3-مُسْتَفْعِلُنْ :

سبب خفيف (مُسْ) +سبب خفيف (تَفْ) +وتد مجموع (عِلُنْ )

و سأترك التفعيلات الأخرى لمن يريد المشاركة

و أعترف أن أفضل المشاركات كانت لتايجر ومان لأنها حاولت

و لن يتعلم المرء إلا إذا حاول


التفعيلات المتبقيه هي :

فَاعِلاتُنْ

مَفْعُوْلاتْ

مُسْتَفْعِ لُنْ



يللا شدوا حيلكم يا شباب

نريد أن ندخل على الدرس الثاني

تحياتي

د. جمال

----------


## youssra

شكرا لك يادكتور جمال علي الموضوع ده لاني كنت أبحث عنه من زمن ولم أجده ولكني سعيده لاني وجدته هنا

----------


## الكينج أبو وليــــد

السلام عليكم
د جمال 

كم انا كنت مشتاق لرؤية علم العروض
وقد قمت سيادتك بدعوتى  لذلك 
واعتقد انى قد استفدت
اشكرك يا سيدى

----------


## بحرالعشق

د. جمال اشكرك على هذا امجهود الذي تشكر عليه

و نحن متابعين لتالقك

اخوك

بحرالعشق

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

الأخت يسرا

الأخ شاعر العرب

الأخ بحر العشق

أهلا بكم جميعا و لعل فيم نكتب الفائدة للعموم

تحياتي

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

الدرس الثاني

أحبائي الأكارم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

درسنا اليوم سيكون في الزحافات و العلل : و يقصد بها التغيرات التي تطرأ 

على التفعيلات الشعرية التي عرفناها من قبل

و هذه التغيرات هي عبارة عن تسكين حرف متحرك من التفعيلة  أو حذف ساكن أو زيادة أو حذف أكثر من حرف

و سنتطرق لكل واحدة منهما على حده .

ملحوظة هامة :

درسنا اليوم قد يكون من أصعب دروس العروض و لذلك اريد منكم التركيز و عدم اليأس .

هو .. و الدرس القادم من أصعب الدروس و أهمها .. و الباقي سهل جدا فيل تيأسوا أحبائي الكرام .


1- الزحاف :

( و هو موضوع درسنا لهذا اليوم  ... اما العلل فستكون في درس الأسبوع القادم ان شاء الله )

الزحاف هو تغيير يحدث في الحرف الثاني من السبب ( و السبب كما تعلمون خفيف أو ثقيل ) راجعوا الدرس .

و هذا التغيير الذي يطرأ في الحرف الثاني من السبب له ثلاثة أحوال :

1-تسكين الحرف المتحرك
2-حذف الحرف الساكن
3-حذف الحرف المتحرك

معنى هذا أن الزحاف لا يقع في الحرف الأول لأنه ليس محلاً للتغيير و لا الثالث لأنه إما أول سبب أو وتد أو ثالث 

وتد ، ولا يحدث في السادس لأنه إما أول  سبب أو ثاني وتد .

اذن فالزحاف يقع في الحرف الثاني و الرابع و الخامس و السابع ( أي في اربعة مواضع من التفعيلة )



و ينقسم الزحاف إلى قسمين :

أ- زحاف مفرد :

و هو التغيير الذي يقع في موضع واحد من التفعيلة و هو الحرف الثاني منها

ب - الزحاف المزدوج 

و هو التغيير الذي يحدث الذي يحدث في موضعين من التفعيلة الواحدة المفردة 


أ- الزحاف المفرد :

(1)في الحرف الثاني يحدث :  ( الخبن ـ الإضمار ـ الوقص )

1- الخبن : و هو حذف الحرف الثاني الساكن 

مثال : مُسْتَفْعِلُنْ ... تتحول إلى مُتَفْعِلُنْ ..., حيث حذفنا الثاني الساكن و هو السين و فتحنا التاء

مثال: فَاْعِلُنْ.... تتحول إلى فَعِلُنْ ....... حيث حذفنا الثاني المتحرك و هو الأف و كسرنا العين

مثال : مَفْعولاتُ .... تتحول إلى مَعُولاتُ ... وقد حذفنا الثاني الساكن و هو الفاء .. و تتحول إلى مفاعيلُ


2- الإضمار : و هو تسكين الحرف الثاني المتحرك في التفعيلة

مثال : مُتَفَاْعِلُنْ ..... تصير مُتْفَاْعِلُنْ ( بتسكين الثاني و هو التاء )


3- الوقص : و هو حذف الثاني المتحرك

مثال :مُتَفاعِلُنْ .... تصير مُفاعِلُنْ ....بعد أن حذفنا تاء متَفاعلن المتحركة

(2) في الحرف الرابع : يحدث تغيير واحد فقط اسمه الطي

و هو حذف الحرف الرابع الساكن 

مثل :  مُسْتَفْعِلُن .... تصبح مُسْتَعِلُنْ ....و قد حذفنا رابع التفعيلة الساكن و هو الفاء

مثل :  مُتَفَاْعِلُنْ .... تصبح مُتَفْعِلُنْ ..... و قد حذفنا الألف

مثل : مَفْعُوْلاتُ .... تصبح مَفْعُلاتُ .... و قد حذفنا الرابع الساكن و هو الواو



(3)في الحرف الخامس يحدث ثلاث تغييرات : ( القَبْض ــ العَصْب ــ العَقْل )

القبض: 

و هو حذف الخامس الساكن و يحدث في فعولن .. فتتحول إلى فعولُ ( بضم اللام ) بعد حذف نون فعولن

العصب :

و هو تسكين الخامس الساكن و يحدث في مُفَاْعَلَتُنْ ... فتتحول إلى مُفَاْعَلْتُنْ ( بسكون لام مفاعلَتن )

العقل :

و يحدث بحذف الخامس المتحرك 

مثل : مُفَاْعَلَتُنْ ...تتحول إلى مُفَاعَتُنْ ... و تُقلب إلى مفاعلن (لأن مفاعتن ليست من التفعيلات العشر )

(4) التغيير الذي يحدث في الحرف السابع :

هو تغيير واحد فقط و هو الكف

و الكف :هو حذف السابع الساكن 

مثل : فاعلاتنْ ...تصبح فاعلاتُ (بضم التاء بعد حذف النون )

مثل : مفاعيلن ... تصبح مفاعيلُ ( بعد حذف النون )

مثل: مستفعِ لن ... تصبح مستفعِ ل ( بعد حذف النون )

(ب) الزحاف المزدوج

و هو حدوث تغييرين اثنين في تفعيلة واحدة

و له أربعة حالات :

1-الخَبْل :

و هو حذف الثاني و الرابع الساكنين  أي ( خبن +طي )

مثال : مستفعلن ...تصير مُتَعِلُنْ

مثال : مفعولات ... تصير مَعُلاتْ

(2) الشَّكْل :

و هو حذف الثاني و السابع الساكنين ( يعني خبن + كف )

مثل : فاعلاتن ...تصير فَعِلاتُ

مثل : مستفعِ لن ... مُتَفْعِ ل


(3) النَّقْص :

و هو تسكين خامس متحرك و حذف سابع ساكن ( العصب + الكف )

مثل : مفاعلتن ...تصبح مُفَاعَلْتُ و تُقلب إلى مفاعيلُ ( بضم اللام )

(4) الخَزْل :

و هو تسكين الثاني المتحرك و حذف الرابع الساكن ( اضمار + طي )

مثل : مُتَفَاْعِلُنْ ...تصبح مُتْفَعِلُنْ



و أخيرأ أحبائي الكرام هذا كان درسنا لهذا اليوم أرجو مذلكرته جيداً و من يرد أي سؤال أنا جاهز.

هو درس صعب .. اؤكد على ذلك لكن بمراجعته مرتين تلاتة ستجدونه سهلا .. و القادم أسهل إن شاء الله .

شدوا حيلكم يا شباب يا محبي الشعر العربي الأصيل مش رص الكلمات و خلاص .

تحياتي و دمتم

د. جمال مرسي

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

الدرس الثاني

أحبائي الأكارم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

درسنا اليوم سيكون في الزحافات و العلل : و يقصد بها التغيرات التي تطرأ 

على التفعيلات الشعرية التي عرفناها من قبل

و هذه التغيرات هي عبارة عن تسكين حرف متحرك من التفعيلة  أو حذف ساكن أو زيادة أو حذف أكثر من حرف

و سنتطرق لكل واحدة منهما على حده .

ملحوظة هامة :

درسنا اليوم قد يكون من أصعب دروس العروض و لذلك اريد منكم التركيز و عدم اليأس .

هو .. و الدرس القادم من أصعب الدروس و أهمها .. و الباقي سهل جدا فيل تيأسوا أحبائي الكرام .


1- الزحاف :

( و هو موضوع درسنا لهذا اليوم  ... اما العلل فستكون في درس الأسبوع القادم ان شاء الله )

الزحاف هو تغيير يحدث في الحرف الثاني من السبب ( و السبب كما تعلمون خفيف أو ثقيل ) راجعوا الدرس .

و هذا التغيير الذي يطرأ في الحرف الثاني من السبب له ثلاثة أحوال :

1-تسكين الحرف المتحرك
2-حذف الحرف الساكن
3-حذف الحرف المتحرك

معنى هذا أن الزحاف لا يقع في الحرف الأول لأنه ليس محلاً للتغيير و لا الثالث لأنه إما أول سبب أو وتد أو ثالث 

وتد ، ولا يحدث في السادس لأنه إما أول  سبب أو ثاني وتد .

اذن فالزحاف يقع في الحرف الثاني و الرابع و الخامس و السابع ( أي في اربعة مواضع من التفعيلة )



و ينقسم الزحاف إلى قسمين :

أ- زحاف مفرد :

و هو التغيير الذي يقع في موضع واحد من التفعيلة و هو الحرف الثاني منها

ب - الزحاف المزدوج 

و هو التغيير الذي يحدث الذي يحدث في موضعين من التفعيلة الواحدة المفردة 


أ- الزحاف المفرد :

(1)في الحرف الثاني يحدث :  ( الخبن ـ الإضمار ـ الوقص )

1- الخبن : و هو حذف الحرف الثاني الساكن 

مثال : مُسْتَفْعِلُنْ ... تتحول إلى مُتَفْعِلُنْ ..., حيث حذفنا الثاني الساكن و هو السين و فتحنا التاء

مثال: فَاْعِلُنْ.... تتحول إلى فَعِلُنْ ....... حيث حذفنا الثاني المتحرك و هو الأف و كسرنا العين

مثال : مَفْعولاتُ .... تتحول إلى مَعُولاتُ ... وقد حذفنا الثاني الساكن و هو الفاء .. و تتحول إلى مفاعيلُ


2- الإضمار : و هو تسكين الحرف الثاني المتحرك في التفعيلة

مثال : مُتَفَاْعِلُنْ ..... تصير مُتْفَاْعِلُنْ ( بتسكين الثاني و هو التاء )


3- الوقص : و هو حذف الثاني المتحرك

مثال :مُتَفاعِلُنْ .... تصير مُفاعِلُنْ ....بعد أن حذفنا تاء متَفاعلن المتحركة

(2) في الحرف الرابع : يحدث تغيير واحد فقط اسمه الطي

و هو حذف الحرف الرابع الساكن 

مثل :  مُسْتَفْعِلُن .... تصبح مُسْتَعِلُنْ ....و قد حذفنا رابع التفعيلة الساكن و هو الفاء

مثل :  مُتَفَاْعِلُنْ .... تصبح مُتَفْعِلُنْ ..... و قد حذفنا الألف

مثل : مَفْعُوْلاتُ .... تصبح مَفْعُلاتُ .... و قد حذفنا الرابع الساكن و هو الواو



(3)في الحرف الخامس يحدث ثلاث تغييرات : ( القَبْض ــ العَصْب ــ العَقْل )

القبض: 

و هو حذف الخامس الساكن و يحدث في فعولن .. فتتحول إلى فعولُ ( بضم اللام ) بعد حذف نون فعولن

العصب : 

و هو تسكين الخامس الساكن و يحدث في مُفَاْعَلَتُنْ ... فتتحول إلى مُفَاْعَلْتُنْ ( بسكون لام مفاعلَتن )

العقل :

و يحدث بحذف الخامس المتحرك 

مثل : مُفَاْعَلَتُنْ ...تتحول إلى مُفَاعَتُنْ ... و تُقلب إلى مفاعلن (لأن مفاعتن ليست من التفعيلات العشر )

(4) التغيير الذي يحدث في الحرف السابع :

هو تغيير واحد فقط و هو الكف

و الكف :هو حذف السابع الساكن 

مثل : فاعلاتنْ ...تصبح فاعلاتُ (بضم التاء بعد حذف النون )

مثل : مفاعيلن ... تصبح مفاعيلُ ( بعد حذف النون )

مثل: مستفعِ لن ... تصبح مستفعِ ل ( بعد حذف النون )

(ب) الزحاف المزدوج

و هو حدوث تغييرين اثنين في تفعيلة واحدة

و له أربعة حالات :

1-الخَبْل :

و هو حذف الثاني و الرابع الساكنين  أي ( خبن +طي )

مثال : مستفعلن ...تصير مُتَعِلُنْ

مثال : مفعولات ... تصير مَعُلاتْ

(2) الشَّكْل :

و هو حذف الثاني و السابع الساكنين ( يعني خبن + كف )

مثل : فاعلاتن ...تصير فَعِلاتُ

مثل : مستفعِ لن ... مُتَفْعِ ل


(3) النَّقْص :

و هو تسكين خامس متحرك و حذف سابع ساكن ( العصب + الكف )

مثل : مفاعلتن ...تصبح مُفَاعَلْتُ و تُقلب إلى مفاعيلُ ( بضم اللام )

(4) الخَزْل :

و هو تسكين الثاني المتحرك و حذف الرابع الساكن ( اضمار + طي )

مثل : مُتَفَاْعِلُنْ ...تصبح مُتْفَعِلُنْ



و أخيرأ أحبائي الكرام هذا كان درسنا لهذا اليوم أرجو مذلكرته جيداً و من يرد أي سؤال أنا جاهز.

هو درس صعب .. اؤكد على ذلك لكن بمراجعته مرتين تلاتة ستجدونه سهلا .. و القادم أسهل إن شاء الله .

شدوا حيلكم يا شباب يا محبي الشعر العربي الأصيل مش رص الكلمات و خلاص .

تحياتي و دمتم

د. جمال مرسي

----------


## RASHA

مشكور د/ جمال مرسى على المجهود الرائع
وأعترف أنى حاولت تعلم العروض لكن يصيبنى الملل سريعا الا من علاج...

اتسائل أحيانا كيف نكتب الأبيات موزونة فى بحورها صحيحة ؟ هل نزن ثم نكتب آم نكتب ثم نزن الأبيات؟
سؤال ساذج لكنه يحيرنى ولآجله تركت مجال الشعر واتجهت للقصة.

ارجو الا أكون ازعجتك بتطفلى ولكنى لم استطع الا أشكرك على مجهودك فى القاعة فشكرا لك..

تحياتى وتقديرى

رشا

----------


## بنت مصر

أستاذي الغالي الدكتور جمال مرسي 


تحية تقدير وعرفان بكل حرف وبكل مشاركة بتتعبها 
في سبيل الارتقاء بالمنتدى وتوصيل العلم للعلم
شكرا على هذا التفاني من أجل الاخرين

جزاك الله عن الجميع كل الخير  ::  


بسنت

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

الأخت الغاليه رشا

اشكرك من القلب لحضورك المتميز و لثناءك

و كان يجب ألا تيأسي من تعلم الشعر طالما انت تحبينه .. الموهبة أحق أن تصقل و يتعب المرء لأجلها

كلنا لم نولد و نحن نعرف كل شيئ و لكن الأهم هم و السعي للنجاح و لتحقيق الذلت

و المثل الدارج يقول ( الغاوي ينقط بطاقيته )

و كل شيئ في بدايته صعب ثم ما يلبث أن يتحول زلالا سهلا

عموما سعدنا بك و لعل في دروس العروض تكون بداية انطلاقتك من جديد .

اماأجابة سؤالك ..

اقول لك أن الشعر كسائر الفنون المختلفة هو موهبة من الله عز و جل أولا و آخرا 

القدماء لم يكونوا يعلمون ما العروض و لكن كانوا يكتبون الشعر بإتقان حسب موسيقاه التي درجوا على سماعها

فلما وضع الخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي هذا العلم وضعه لكي يتعلم الناس موسيقى الشعر و بحوره و تفعيلاته التي لم تكن لها 

ذكر قبله .

ومع الموهبة التي حباها الله للشاعر و معرفته بالعروض يمكنه أن يصوغ بيتا مكونا من شطرين ( صدر و عجز )

و أن يجعل كلمات كل شطر تتماسك و تتلائم مع بعضها لتكون جملة موسيقية و يفعل نفس الشيئ مع الشطر الثاني إلى أن 

تتلاحم اجزاء القصيدة كلها فتكون هذه الوحدة الرائعة التي يتمايل لها السامع أو القارئ طربا و لا سيما إن عزفت على

أوتار قلبه و دغدغت مشاعره

هو الشعر يرقى بأحلاميه ...أحقق فيه منى ذاتيه

و أنهل منه سلاف الحياةَ ... و أقطف ازهارَه الزاهيه


تحياتي أختي الكريمة و بارك الله بمرورك العذب


و لقد نسيت أن أشكر استاذنا الدكتور محمد ابراهيم الطاووسي الذي ساعدني كتابه كثيراً في أن أضع بين أيديكم هذه الدرر

العروضية .. جزاه الله عنا الجزاء الوفير

د. جمال مرسي

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

الأخت بسنت

انت أيضا من يستحق الشكر و التقدير على مجهوداتك الرائعة بالمنتدى

لك خالص ودي و تحياتي

د. جمال

----------


## alqadi2002

*شكرا لك على ما قدمته من شرح ...*

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

الدرس الثالث

العلل 

العلل نوعان :

1-علل بالزيادة    2 - علل بالنقص

1- علل الزيادة :

و تنقسم بدورها غلى ثلاثه أقسام :


الترفيل : و هو زيادة سبب خفيف على ما آخره وتد مجموع

و هذا يختص بمجزوء الكامل (متفاعلن تصير بالزيادة متفاعلاتن )

و مجزوء المتدارك (فاعلن تتحول إلى فاعلاتن )

التذييل : و هو زيادة حرف ساكن على ما آخره وتد مجموع

و هو خاص بمجزوء الكامل ( متفاعلن فتصير متفاعلان )

و مجزوء البسيط ( مستفعلن فتصير مستفعلان )

و مجزوء المتدارك ( فاعلن فتصير فاعلان )

التسبيغ:و هو زيادة حرف ساكن على ما آخره سبب خفيف

و هو خاص بمجزوء الرمل ( فاعلاتن فتصير فاعلان )


2- علل النقص :

و لها تسع حالات :

1- الحذف : و هو حذف أو اسقاط سبب خفيف من آخر التفعيلة :

مثل مفاعيلن تتحول بعد الإسقاط إلى مفاعي .... و تُنقل إلى فعولن

2-القطف :و هو اسقاط السبب الخفيف و اسكان ما قبله

و هو خاص بـ مفاعلتن (البحر الوافر ) فتصير مفاعل و تنقل إلى فعولن

3- القطع :هو حذف ساكن الوتد المجموع و إسكان ما قبله

و مثاله ( فاعلن ) تصير فاعل ... و تنتقل إلى فَعْلُنْ

4-القصر:و هو حذف ساكن السبب الخفيف و إسكان ما قبله 

و مثاله : ( مفاعيلن ) ... تصير ( مفاعيلْ )

( فاعلاتن ) ... تصير فاعلاتْ

(فَعُوُلُنْ )....تصير ( فعولْ )

5- الحذذ: و هو حذف الوتد المجموع كله برمته

و مثاله : ( مُسْتَفْعِلُنْ ) .. وتصير مُستفْ ... و تنقل إلى ( فَعْلُنْ )

و ( متفاعلن ) تصير متفا و تُنقل إلى ( فَعِلُنْ )

6- الصلْم : و هو حذف الوتد المفروق كله برمته

و مثاله ( مفعولاتُ ) فتصير مفعو و تنقل إلى ( فَعْلُنْ )

7-الكسف :و هو حذف آخر الوتد المفروق أو السابع المتحرك

و مثاله (مفعولاتُ ) تتحول إلى مفعولا و تنقل إلى ( مفعولن )

8-الوقف :و هو اسكان المتحرك في آخر الوتد المفروق أو اسكان 

السابع المتحرك  . و مثاله : مفعولاتُ ...تصير مفعولاتْ

9-التشعيث : و هو حذف أول أو ثاني الوتد المجموع 

و مثاله : ( فاعلن ) تصير فالن أو فاعن و تنقل إلى ( فَعْلُنْ )


هذا و بالله التوفيق و الله تعالى أعلم و أحكم

و في الدرس القادم ننطلق إلى بيت الشعر و بحور الشعر بمشيئة الله تعالى

مع أطيب تمنياتي 

و دمتم

د. جمال مرسي

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

الدرس الثالث

العلل 

العلل نوعان :

1-علل بالزيادة    2 - علل بالنقص

1- علل الزيادة :

و تنقسم بدورها غلى ثلاثه أقسام :


الترفيل : و هو زيادة سبب خفيف على ما آخره وتد مجموع

و هذا يختص بمجزوء الكامل (متفاعلن تصير بالزيادة متفاعلاتن )

و مجزوء المتدارك (فاعلن تتحول إلى فاعلاتن )

التذييل : و هو زيادة حرف ساكن على ما آخره وتد مجموع

و هو خاص بمجزوء الكامل ( متفاعلن فتصير متفاعلان )

و مجزوء البسيط ( مستفعلن فتصير مستفعلان )

و مجزوء المتدارك 0 فاعلن فتصير فاعلان )

التسبيغ:و هو زيادة حرف ساكن على ما آخره سبب خفيف

و هو خاص بمجزوء الرمل ( فاعلاتن فتصير فاعلان )


2- علل النقص :

و لها تسع حالات :

1- الحذف : و هو حذف أو اسقاط سبب خفيف من آخر التفعيلة :

مثل مفاعيلن تتحول بد الإسقاط إلى مفاعي .... و تُنقل إلى فعولن

2-القطف :و هو اسقاط السبب الخفيف و اسكان ما قبله

و هو خاص بـ مفاعلتن (البحر الوافر ) فتصير مفاعل و تنقل إلى فعولن

3- القطع :هو حذف ساكن الوتد المجموع و إسكان ما قبله

و مثاله ( فاعلن ) تصير فاعل ... و تنتقل إلى فَعْلُنْ

4-القصر:و هو حذف ساكن السبب الخفيف و إسكان ما قبله 

و مثاله : ( مفاعيلن ) ... تصير ( مفاعيلْ )

( فاعلاتن ) ... تصير فاعلاتْ

(فَعُوُلُنْ )....تصير ( فعولْ )

5- الحذذ: و هو حذف الوتد المجموع كله برمته

و مثاله : ( مُسْتَفْعِلُنْ ) .. وتصير مُستفْ ... و تنقل إلى ( فَعْلُنْ )

و ( متفاعلن ) تصير متفا و تُنقل إلى ( فَعِلُنْ )

6- الصلْم : و هو حذف الوتد المفروق كله برمته

و مثاله ( مفعولاتُ ) فتصير مفعو و تنقل إلى ( فَعْلُنْ )

7-الكسف :و هو حذف آخر الوتد المفروق أو السابع المتحرك

و مثاله (مفعولاتُ ) تتحول إلى مفعولا و تنقل إلى ( مفعولن )

8-الوقف :و هو اسكان الكتحرك في آخر الوتد المفروق أو اسكان السابع المتحرك

و مثاله : مفعولاتُ ...تصير مفعولاتْ

9-التشعيث : و هو حذف أول أو ثاني الوتد المجموع 

و مثاله : ( فاعلن ) تصير فالن أو فاعن و تنقل إلى ( فَعْلُنْ )


هذا و بالله التوفيق و الله تعالى أعلم و أحكم

و في الدرس القادم ننطلق إلى بيت الشعر و بحور الشعر بمشيئة الله تعالى

مع أطيب تمنياتي 

و دمتم

د. جمال مرسي

----------


## youssra

استاذنا الدكتور محمد ابراهيم الطاووسي .... بيدرسلنا اللغه العربيه في جامعه عين شمس

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

الدرس الرابع

مصطلحات هامة لابد من معرفتها :

1- القصيد :

و هو من الشعر ما تم شطرا أبياته و استقاما ، فلم يكن مشطوراً أي بذهاب نصف البيت )

و لا منهوكاً ( أي بذهاب ثلثي البيت ) و لا مضطرب الوزن لكثرة الزحافات و العلل .

2- القصيدة :

و هي واحدة القصيد و هي شعر منظوم من عدة ابيات يؤلف كل منها من شطرين تامين

و يعتبر العروضيون ان القصيدة هي ما زادت عن سبعة ابيات إلى ما شاء الله للشاعر

3- القطعة و المقطوعة و المقطعة : 

و هذه عبروا بها عن القصار من الأشعارالتي لا تصل إلى حد القصيدة و لا تقل عن ثلاثة أبيات

4-البيت :

و هو الجزء المستقل المعنى من القصيدة و هو مكون دائما من شطرين (في غير الرجز )

و يتحد مع ما قبله و ما بعده في الوزن و القافية و الإعراب .

و القصيدة تتألف من عدة ابيات كما ذكرنا

و يسمى البيت الواحد مفردا

و البيتان : نتفة

و الثلاثة إلى الستة :قطعة

و السبعة فما فوق : قصيدة

و للبيت مصراعان الأول يسمى الصدر و الثاني يسمى العَجُز 

مثال :

إذا الشعب يوما أراد الحياة ( صدر ) ....... فلابد أن يستجيب القدر ( عجُز )

و آخر جزء من الصدر يسمى العَروُض و هي مؤنثة

اما آخر جزء من العجز فيسمى الضرب و هو مذكر

و ما عدا العروض أو الضرب في البيت فيسمى الحشو

و ينقسم البيت إلى :

(ا) البيت التام

و هو ما استوفى كل أجزائه

مثل : يا نفس هل من عودةٍ و مآبِ .... من قبل طيِّ صحيفتي و كتابي

(ب) المجزوء

و هو ما حذف جزءا عروضه و ضربه مثل

يا خــاطب الدنيـــــا الدنيةَ إنها شرك الردى

دارٌ متى ما أضحكت في يومها أبكت غدا

(ج) المشطور 

و هو ما حذف نصفه و بقي نصفه

مثل :إنك لا تجني من الشوك العنب

(د)المنهوك 

و هو ما حذف ثلثا شطريه و بقي الثلث الآخر 

مثال : يا ليتني فيها جذع

و هو لا يكون إلا في البحر السداسي التفعيلات

(هـ ) المصمت 
و هو ما خالف عروضه ضربه في الرويّ

مثال : أإن توسمت من خرقاء منزلةً .... ماء الصبابة من عينيك مسجومُ

(ن) المُصَرَّع 

و هو ما غيرت عروضه للإلحاق بضربه 

مثال : قفا نبكِ من ذكرى حبيبٍ و عرفانِ ... و ربع خلت آياتهُ منذ أزمانِ

(و) المقفى :

و هو كل عروض و ضرب تساويا بلا أي تغيير

مثال : قفا نبك من ذكرى حبيب و منزلِ ...بسقط اللوى بين الدخولِ فحوملِ

(ي) المدوّر 

هو البت الذي اشترك شطراه في كلمة واحدة بأن يكون بعضها من الشطر الأول و بعضها من الشطر الثاني 

مثل : خفف الوطء ما أظن أديمَ الـ ...... أرضِ إلا من هذه الأجسادِ

( و يجب علينا أيها الأحباب استيعاب كل ما يتعلق بالبيت لأنه هو أسياس القصيدة الذي تبنى عليه )

 5-القريض 

و هو من المصطلحات كثيرة الدوران في كتب النقد و الأدب العربي .

و يقصد به الشعر الذي يكون ذا اجزاء تبدأ مثلا بالغزل او الوصف

 ثم ينتقل الشاعر إلى الغرض الذي يريده من مدح أو هجاء أو تهنئة او رثاء

مع الأحتفال باختيار المعاني و الألفاظ .

و هو هكذا يكون مرادفا للقصيد 

6- الرجز :

و هو نوع من الشعر أطلقه النقاد على ما يقابل القصيد و يخالفه

و المخالفة بين القصيد و الرجز ظاهرة في الأدب العربي و هي تتضح في الغرض و الوزن و الأستعمال.

أما في الغرض :
_____
فإن الرجز لا يقال رفي الأغراض و الموضوعات المهمة و لذلك لا يحتفل به الشعراء كالقصيد المطول .

اما في الوزن :
_____
فإن بحر الرجز الذي تنظم عليه هذه الأراجيز تطرأ عليه تغيرات كثيرة كالجَزء و النهك و الشطر و هذا نادرا ما 

يحدث في القصيدة العادية


7-الأُرجوزة :

الأرجوزة بضم الهمزة هي القصيدة من الرجز و جمعها أراجيز

و ربما سمي رجزا لاضطرابه

فالعرب يسمون الناقة التي ترتعش فخذاها رجزاء


هذا و الله تعالى أعلم و أحكم

و الشكر موصول لأستاذنا الدكتورمحمد ابراهيم الطاووسي

 الذي اعانني كتابه في العروض على هذا الدرس


و شكراً لكم أيها الحباب و آسف على الإطالة .. و لكن كان لابد منها لمن

 أراد أن يستفيد

تقبلوا حبي و تحياتي جميعا

محبكم

د. جمال مرسي

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

الدرس الرابع

مصطلحات هامة لابد من معرفتها :

1- القصيد :

و هو من الشعر ما تم شطرا أبياته و استقاما ، فلم يكن مشطوراً أي بذهاب نصف البيت )

و لا منهوكاً ( أي بذهاب ثلثي البيت ) و لا مضطرب الوزن لكثرة الزحافات و العلل .

2- القصيدة :

و هي واحدة القصيد و هي شعر منظوم من عدة ابيات يؤلف كل منها من شطرين تامين

و يعتبر العروضيون ان القصيدة هي ما زادت عن سبعة ابيات إلى ما شاء الله للشاعر

3- القطعة و المقطوعة و المقطعة : 

و هذه عبروا بها عن القصار من الأشعارالتي لا تصل إلى حد القصيدة و لا تقل عن ثلاثة أبيات

4-البيت :

و هو الجزء المستقل المعنى من القصيدة و هو مكون دائما من شطرين (في غير الرجز )

و يتحد مع ما قبله و ما بعده في الوزن و القافية و الإعراب .

و القصيدة تتألف من عدة ابيات كما ذكرنا

و يسمى البيت الواحد مفردا

و البيتان : نتفة

و الثلاثة إلى الستة :قطعة

و السبعة فما فوق : قصيدة

و للبيت مصراعان الأول يسمى الصدر و الثاني يسمى العَجُز 

مثال :

إذا الشعب يوما أراد الحياة ( صدر ) ....... فلابد أن يستجيب القدر ( عجُز )

و آخر جزء من الصدر يسمى العَروُض و هي مؤنثة

اما آخر جزء من العجز فيسمى الضرب و هو مذكر

و ما عدا العروض أو الضرب في البيت فيسمى الحشو

و ينقسم البيت إلى :

(ا) البيت التام

و هو ما استوفى كل أجزائه

مثل : يا نفس هل من عودةٍ و مآبِ .... من قبل طيِّ صحيفتي و كتابي

(ب) المجزوء

و هو ما حذف جزءا عروضه و ضربه مثل

يا خــاطب الدنيـــــا الدنيةَ إنها شرك الردى

دارٌ متى ما أضحكت في يومها أبكت غدا

(ج) المشطور 

و هو ما حذف نصفه و بقي نصفه

مثل :إنك لا تجني من الشوك العنب

(د)المنهوك 

و هو ما حذف ثلثا شطريه و بقي الثلث الآخر 

مثال : يا ليتني فيها جذع

و هو لا يكون إلا في البحر السداسي التفعيلات

(هـ ) المصمت 
و هو ما خالف عروضه ضربه في الرويّ

مثال : أإن توسمت من خرقاء منزلةً .... ماء الصبابة من عينيك مسجومُ

(ن) المُصَرَّع 

و هو ما غيرت عروضه للإلحاق بضربه 

مثال : قفا نبكِ من ذكرى حبيبٍ و عرفانِ ... و ربع خلت آياتهُ منذ أزمانِ

(و) المقفى :

و هو كل عروض و ضرب تساويا بلا أي تغيير

مثال : قفا نبك من ذكرى حبيب و منزلِ ...بسقط اللوى بين الدخولِ فحوملِ

(ي) المدوّر 

هو البت الذي اشترك شطراه في كلمة واحدة بأن يكون بعضها من الشطر الأول و بعضها من الشطر الثاني 

مثل : خفف الوطء ما أظن أديمَ الـ ...... أرضِ إلا من هذه الأجسادِ

( و يجب علينا أيها الأحباب استيعاب كل ما يتعلق بالبيت لأنه هو أسياس القصيدة الذي تبنى عليه )

 5-القريض 

و هو من المصطلحات كثيرة الدوران في كتب النقد و الأدب العربي .

و يقصد به الشعر الذي يكون ذا اجزاء تبدأ مثلا بالغزل او الوصف

 ثم ينتقل الشاعر إلى الغرض الذي يريده من مدح أو هجاء أو تهنئة او رثاء

مع الأحتفال باختيار المعاني و الألفاظ .

و هو هكذا يكون مرادفا للقصيد 

6- الرجز :

و هو نوع من الشعر أطلقه النقاد على ما يقابل القصيد و يخالفه

و المخالفة بين القصيد و الرجز ظاهرة في الأدب العربي و هي تتضح في الغرض و الوزن و الأستعمال.

أما في الغرض :
_____
فإن الرجز لا يقال رفي الأغراض و الموضوعات المهمة و لذلك لا يحتفل به الشعراء كالقصيد المطول .

اما في الوزن :
_____
فإن بحر الرجز الذي تنظم عليه هذه الأراجيز تطرأ عليه تغيرات كثيرة كالجَزء و النهك و الشطر و هذا نادرا ما 

يحدث في القصيدة العادية


7-الأُرجوزة :

الأرجوزة بضم الهمزة هي القصيدة من الرجز و جمعها أراجيز

و ربما سمي رجزا لاضطرابه

فالعرب يسمون الناقة التي ترتعش فخذاها رجزاء


هذا و الله تعالى أعلم و أحكم

و الشكر موصول لأستاذنا الدكتورمحمد ابراهيم الطاووسي

 الذي اعانني كتابه في العروض على هذا الدرس


و شكراً لكم أيها الحباب و آسف على الإطالة .. و لكن كان لابد منها لمن

 أراد أن يستفيد

تقبلوا حبي و تحياتي جميعا

محبكم

د. جمال مرسي
[/QUOTE]

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

الدرس الرابع

مصطلحات هامة لابد من معرفتها :

1- القصيد :

و هو من الشعر ما تم شطرا أبياته و استقاما ، فلم يكن مشطوراً أي بذهاب نصف البيت )

و لا منهوكاً ( أي بذهاب ثلثي البيت ) و لا مضطرب الوزن لكثرة الزحافات و العلل .

2- القصيدة :

و هي واحدة القصيد و هي شعر منظوم من عدة ابيات يؤلف كل منها من شطرين تامين

و يعتبر العروضيون ان القصيدة هي ما زادت عن سبعة ابيات إلى ما شاء الله للشاعر

3- القطعة و المقطوعة و المقطعة : 

و هذه عبروا بها عن القصار من الأشعارالتي لا تصل إلى حد القصيدة و لا تقل عن ثلاثة أبيات

4-البيت :

و هو الجزء المستقل المعنى من القصيدة و هو مكون دائما من شطرين (في غير الرجز )

و يتحد مع ما قبله و ما بعده في الوزن و القافية و الإعراب .

و القصيدة تتألف من عدة ابيات كما ذكرنا

و يسمى البيت الواحد مفردا

و البيتان : نتفة

و الثلاثة إلى الستة :قطعة

و السبعة فما فوق : قصيدة

و للبيت مصراعان الأول يسمى الصدر و الثاني يسمى العَجُز 

مثال :

إذا الشعب يوما أراد الحياة ( صدر ) ....... فلابد أن يستجيب القدر ( عجُز )

و آخر جزء من الصدر يسمى العَروُض و هي مؤنثة

اما آخر جزء من العجز فيسمى الضرب و هو مذكر

و ما عدا العروض أو الضرب في البيت فيسمى الحشو

و ينقسم البيت إلى :

(ا) البيت التام

و هو ما استوفى كل أجزائه

مثل : يا نفس هل من عودةٍ و مآبِ .... من قبل طيِّ صحيفتي و كتابي

(ب) المجزوء

و هو ما حذف جزءا عروضه و ضربه مثل

يا خــاطب الدنيـــــا الدنيةَ إنها شرك الردى

دارٌ متى ما أضحكت في يومها أبكت غدا

(ج) المشطور 

و هو ما حذف نصفه و بقي نصفه

مثل :إنك لا تجني من الشوك العنب

(د)المنهوك 

و هو ما حذف ثلثا شطريه و بقي الثلث الآخر 

مثال : يا ليتني فيها جذع

و هو لا يكون إلا في البحر السداسي التفعيلات

(هـ ) المصمت 
و هو ما خالف عروضه ضربه في الرويّ

مثال : أإن توسمت من خرقاء منزلةً .... ماء الصبابة من عينيك مسجومُ

(ن) المُصَرَّع 

و هو ما غيرت عروضه للإلحاق بضربه 

مثال : قفا نبكِ من ذكرى حبيبٍ و عرفانِ ... و ربع خلت آياتهُ منذ أزمانِ

(و) المقفى :

و هو كل عروض و ضرب تساويا بلا أي تغيير

مثال : قفا نبك من ذكرى حبيب و منزلِ ...بسقط اللوى بين الدخولِ فحوملِ

(ي) المدوّر 

هو البت الذي اشترك شطراه في كلمة واحدة بأن يكون بعضها من الشطر الأول و بعضها من الشطر الثاني 

مثل : خفف الوطء ما أظن أديمَ الـ ...... أرضِ إلا من هذه الأجسادِ

( و يجب علينا أيها الأحباب استيعاب كل ما يتعلق بالبيت لأنه هو أسياس القصيدة الذي تبنى عليه )

 5-القريض 

و هو من المصطلحات كثيرة الدوران في كتب النقد و الأدب العربي .

و يقصد به الشعر الذي يكون ذا اجزاء تبدأ مثلا بالغزل او الوصف

 ثم ينتقل الشاعر إلى الغرض الذي يريده من مدح أو هجاء أو تهنئة او رثاء

مع الأحتفال باختيار المعاني و الألفاظ .

و هو هكذا يكون مرادفا للقصيد 

6- الرجز :

و هو نوع من الشعر أطلقه النقاد على ما يقابل القصيد و يخالفه

و المخالفة بين القصيد و الرجز ظاهرة في الأدب العربي و هي تتضح في الغرض و الوزن و الأستعمال.

أما في الغرض :
_____
فإن الرجز لا يقال رفي الأغراض و الموضوعات المهمة و لذلك لا يحتفل به الشعراء كالقصيد المطول .

اما في الوزن :
_____
فإن بحر الرجز الذي تنظم عليه هذه الأراجيز تطرأ عليه تغيرات كثيرة كالجَزء و النهك و الشطر و هذا نادرا ما 

يحدث في القصيدة العادية


7-الأُرجوزة :

الأرجوزة بضم الهمزة هي القصيدة من الرجز و جمعها أراجيز

و ربما سمي رجزا لاضطرابه

فالعرب يسمون الناقة التي ترتعش فخذاها رجزاء


هذا و الله تعالى أعلم و أحكم

و الشكر موصول لأستاذنا الدكتورمحمد ابراهيم الطاووسي

 الذي اعانني كتابه في العروض على هذا الدرس


و شكراً لكم أيها الحباب و آسف على الإطالة .. و لكن كان لابد منها لمن

 أراد أن يستفيد

تقبلوا حبي و تحياتي جميعا

محبكم

د. جمال مرسي
[/QUOTE]

----------


## د. سلطان

لك الشكر الجزيل يا صاحبي على هذا الجهد المبارك .. جعله الله تعالى في ميزان حسناتك .. ,أعلن لك أنني أستفيد مما تكتب ؛ لأنك تعيدني إلى ألق الأيام الخوالي حيث كنا ندرس علم العروض في مراحل حياتنا الأولى ، وفي الجامعة ، ثم أصبحنا ندرسه ، ومن عاش علم العروض بإحساسه فإنه سيرتبط به ارتباطا عضويا ..وسيحبه بدون شك..
وهذه دعوة مني للأعضاء لينهلوا من علمك الغزير .. وسأكون في هذا الفن من تلاميذك وأشرف بذلك ..
د. جمال .. دمت إنسانا ومبدعا

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

استاذي الكريم د. سلطان
هذا كثير عليَّ
فمنكم يا سيدي تستمد الحروف  ألقها
هذا قمة التواضع منكم
نحن تلامذتكم
و حضرتك الآن تضرب المثل الأعلى لكل من يريد التعلم
يا لخلقك الرفيع
أحبك في الله
د. جمال

----------


## على درويش

اخى الحبيب د جمال تحيه طيبه وبعد
فى احدى ردودك اخبرتنى بانى قد اتقنت بحر البسيط وانا لم اكن اعلم ماذا تعنى ببحر البسيط ومعلوماتى فى البحور تتوقف عند بعض اسمائها فانا اكتب شعرى بالحس الموسيقى وقد شجعتنى بهذه الدروس الرائعه على تعلمها فشكرا لك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
اخوك على درويش

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

تابع الدروس كلها يا باشمهندس

و ستكون واحدا من اجمل الشعراء في مصر

انا اتنبأ لك بهذا

لك حبي و تقديري

د. جمال

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أستاذى العظيم د.جمال
لا أ‘رف كيف أشكر لك هذا المجهود الكبير
وأتمنى أن تجمع الموضوع فى النهاية بطريقة تسهل طباعته
حتى نستطيع الإحتفاظ بنسخة ورقية له
وتقبل كل الإمتنان

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

و هكذا افعل أخي الحبيب احمد ناصر

فأنا انشر ما أكتبه أولا كموضوع جديد ثم أقوم باضافته غلى الموضوع الأصلي دعونا نتعلم كيف نكتب الشعر

و ادعو الله ان تعم الفائدة للجميع

تحياتي و أشكر لك طيب مرورك

د. جمال

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

الدرس الخامس

بحور الشعر

تعريف البحر :

البحر هو الوزن الخاص الذي على مثاله يجري الناظم أو الشاعر

عدد بحور الشعر :

بحور الشعر المعروفة هي ستة عشر بحرا

منها جمسة عشرة وضعها الخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي ( و الذي ينسب لاسمه كلمة الشعر الخليلي )

و بحر واحد وضعه الأخفش و تدارك به على الخليل بن أحمد و لذلمك سمي بحره المتدارك

و البحور الشعرية هي على النحو التالي :

1- الطويل               2-المديد                   3- البسيط

4-الوافر                5- الكامل                 6- الهَزَج

7-الرجَز                 8- السريع                 9- الرمَل

10- الخفيف             11-المضارع               12-المقتضب

13-المجتث             14- المنسرح              15- المتقارب

16-المتدارك


و قد جمع الناظم كل بحور الشعر في هذين البيتين :

طويلٌ يمد البسط بالوفر كاملٌ ======= و يهزج في رجزٍ و يرمل مسرعا

فسرِّح خفيفاً ضارعاً تقتضب لنا ===== من اجتثَّ من قربٍ لتدرك مطمعا


و ان شاء الله سنأخذ بحرا ندرسه في كل حصة ..

و درس اليو هو البحر الطويل 


البحر الطويل

و لقد كان هذا البحر من اكثر بحور الشعر دوراناً في الشعر العربي القديم 

و تفعيلاته هي :

فعولن مفاعيلن فعولن مفاعيلن === فعولن مفاعيلن فعولن مفاعيلن

و يلاحظ أن عروضه (  آخر جزء من الصدر ) لا تأتي إلا مقبوضة إلا إذا صُرِّع

و القبض هو حذف الخامس الساكن لتتحول مفاعيلن إلى مفاعِلن

إذن فعروضه تأتي  دائما و وجوباً مقبوضة ( مفاعِلن ) و لها ثلاثة أضرب( و الضرب هو آخر جزء في العجز ):

1- ضرب صحيح تام :

فعولن مفاعيلن فعولن مفاعلن ( عروض )==== فعولن مفاعيلن فعولن مفاعيلن (ضرب )

نلاحظ هنا ان العروض ( نهاية صدر البيت اتي مقبوض وجوباً على شكل مفاعلن )

و أن الضرب ( نهاية عجز البيت أتى صحيحا تاماً على شكل مفاعيلن )

مثال :

غِنى النفس ما يكفيك من سدِّ خلَّةٍ ==== فإن زاد شيئاً عاد ذاك الغِنى فقرا

و الآن دعونا نقطع هذا البيت مع مراعاة تطابق حروف كل كلمة مع حروف التفعيلة :

غنننف (فعولن) سمايكفيـ (مفاعيلن) كمنسد (فعولن ) دحاجتن (مفاعلن ) ....عروض البيت مفاعلن كما ترون

فئن زا (فعولن)دشيئن عا (مفاعيلن) دذاكل (فعولن)غنىفقرا0 مفاعيلن) ....ضرب البيت كما ترون مفاعيلن


2- ضرب مقبوض :

فعولن مفاعيلن فعولن مفاعلن==== فعولن مفاعيلن فعولن مفاعلن

مثال :

قفا نبكِ من ذكرى حبيبٍ و منزلِ ===بسقط النوى بين الدخول فحوملِ

نقطع البيت الآن :

قفا نبـ (فعولن) كمن ذكرى (مفاعيلن)حبيبن(فعولن) و منزلي(مفاعلن)

بسقطن (فعولن)نوى بينل (مفاعيلن)دخولي(فعولن) و حوملي(مفاعلن)


3-ضرب محذوف : 

و الحذف هنا وقع على السبب الخفيف الذي في آخر التفعيلة التامة في الأصل اي (مفاعيلن)
فتصير (مفاعي ) و تنقل إلى (فعولن)

مثال :

أيقتلني دائي و أنت طبيبي===قريبٌ و هل من لا يرى بقريبِ

نقطعه الآن :

أيقتُ(فعولُ) لُني دائي (مفاعيلن)و أنتَ(فعولُ )طبيبي (فعولن)
قريبن(فعولن)و هل من لا (مفاعيلن) يرا بـ (فعولن) قريبي (فعولن)


و إلى اللقاء في خلاصة لهذا الدرس و تتمة البحور ان شاء الله

و إلى هذا الموعد .. اترككم في أمان الله

و لكم تحياتي و حبي

د. جمال مرسي

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

size=7]الدرس الخامس[/size]

بحور الشعر

تعريف البحر :

البحر هو الوزن الخاص الذي على مثاله يجري الناظم أو الشاعر

عدد بحور الشعر :

بحور الشعر المعروفة هي ستة عشر بحرا

منها جمسة عشرة وضعها الخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي ( و الذي ينسب لاسمه كلمة الشعر الخليلي )

و بحر واحد وضعه الأخفش و تدارك به على الخليل بن أحمد و لذلمك سمي بحره المتدارك

و البحور الشعرية هي على النحو التالي :

1- الطويل               2-المديد                   3- البسيط

4-الوافر                5- الكامل                 6- الهَزَج

7-الرجَز                 8- السريع                 9- الرمَل

10- الخفيف             11-المضارع               12-المقتضب

13-المجتث             14- المنسرح              15- المتقارب

16-المتدارك


و قد جمع الناظم كل بحور الشعر في هذين البيتين :

طويلٌ يمد البسط بالوفر كاملٌ ======= و يهزج في رجزٍ و يرمل مسرعا

فسرِّح خفيفاً ضارعاً تقتضب لنا ===== من اجتثَّ من قربٍ لتدرك مطمعا


و ان شاء الله سنأخذ بحرا ندرسه في كل حصة ..

و درس اليو هو البحر الطويل 


البحر الطويل

و لقد كان هذا البحر من اكثر بحور الشعر دوراناً في الشعر العربي القديم 

و تفعيلاته هي :

فعولن مفاعيلن فعولن مفاعيلن === فعولن مفاعيلن فعولن مفاعيلن

و يلاحظ أن عروضه (  آخر جزء من الصدر ) لا تأتي إلا مقبوضة إلا إذا صُرِّع

و القبض هو حذف الخامس الساكن لتتحول مفاعيلن إلى مفاعِلن

إذن فعروضه تأتي  دائما و وجوباً مقبوضة ( مفاعِلن ) و لها ثلاثة أضرب( و الضرب هو آخر جزء في العجز ):

1- ضرب صحيح تام :

فعولن مفاعيلن فعولن مفاعلن ( عروض )==== فعولن مفاعيلن فعولن مفاعيلن (ضرب )

نلاحظ هنا ان العروض ( نهاية صدر البيت اتي مقبوض وجوباً على شكل مفاعلن )

و أن الضرب ( نهاية عجز البيت أتى صحيحا تاماً على شكل مفاعيلن )

مثال :

غِنى النفس ما يكفيك من سدِّ خلَّةٍ ==== فإن زاد شيئاً عاد ذاك الغِنى فقرا

و الآن دعونا نقطع هذا البيت مع مراعاة تطابق حروف كل كلمة مع حروف التفعيلة :

غنننف (فعولن) سمايكفيـ (مفاعيلن) كمنسد (فعولن ) دحاجتن (مفاعلن ) ....عروض البيت مفاعلن كما ترون

فئن زا (فعولن)دشيئن عا (مفاعيلن) دذاكل (فعولن)غنىفقرا0 مفاعيلن) ....ضرب البيت كما ترون مفاعيلن


2- ضرب مقبوض :

فعولن مفاعيلن فعولن مفاعلن==== فعولن مفاعيلن فعولن مفاعلن

مثال :

قفا نبكِ من ذكرى حبيبٍ و منزلِ ===بسقط النوى بين الدخول فحوملِ

نقطع البيت الآن :

قفا نبـ (فعولن) كمن ذكرى (مفاعيلن)حبيبن(فعولن) و منزلي(مفاعلن)

بسقطن (فعولن)نوى بينل (مفاعيلن)دخولي(فعولن) و حوملي(مفاعلن)


3-ضرب محذوف : 

و الحذف هنا وقع على السبب الخفيف الذي في آخر التفعيلة التامة في الأصل اي (مفاعيلن)
فتصير (مفاعي ) و تنقل إلى (فعولن)

مثال :

أيقتلني دائي و أنت طبيبي===قريبٌ و هل من لا يرى بقريبِ

نقطعه الآن :

أيقتُ(فعولُ) لُني دائي (مفاعيلن)و أنتَ(فعولُ )طبيبي (فعولن)
قريبن(فعولن)و هل من لا (مفاعيلن) يرا بـ (فعولن) قريبي (فعولن)


و إلى اللقاء في خلاصة لهذا الدرس و تتمة البحور ان شاء الله

و إلى هذا الموعد .. اترككم في أمان الله

و لكم تحياتي و حبي

د. جمال مرسي

----------


## بنت مصر

جزاك الله كل الخير يا دكتور جمال
وكل الشكر والتحية على مجهودك الرائع



بسنت

----------


## شمس الأصيل

الدكتور جمال
درس رائع وسأحاول فوق كراسي تقطيع البيت فإن استطعت سأنقله لصفحة النت(أتمنى ذلك)دائماً كنت أرى علم العروض كمسائل الرياضيات التي أكرهها من الصميم لكن يبدو أن الأمر قريباً سيختلف..............تحياتي للجميع

----------


## أحمد ناصر

جزى الله د. جمال كل الخير على مجهوداته الرائعة
وأتمنى أن أكون وإياكم من المستفيدين بهذه المجهودات الكبيرة
الشعر ديوان العرب
وسيبقى كذلك
وتدهور الشعر الآن مرحلة مؤقتة
لإنه لن يلبث أن يزدهر عندما تزدهر حضارتنا ثانية إن شاء الله

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

و انا في انتظار اختيارك لأي بيت في الطويل يا شمس و تقطيعه

خذي هذا البيت مثلا من قصيدة لي :

كتمتُ بأحشائي غراماً مؤججاً === عن الناس كي لا يعلم الناس ما بيا



ارجو ان تقومي بتقطيعة و ليكن كنوع من التدريب

تحياتي

د. جمال

----------


## احمدعلاء

دمت لنا دكتور جمال صديقا واستاذا

----------


## على درويش

شكرا يا دكتور جمال بعدما طبعت الدرس واثناء المذاكره وجدت انك لم تعنون لضرب المحذوف كسابقه فليتك تتذكر دائما انك تتعامل مع من هم حديثى عهد بهذا العلم  فكن صبور معنا وعلى طريقة مذكرات المدرسين فى المجموعات والتى هى للبرشام اقرب منها للملزمات العلميه نريد العنوان والضرب ثم الشرح والامثله لان اكتر حاجه بتلخبطنى هيه العلل والزحافات والخبن وغيرها من التعريفات  ويا ريت الأبيات تكون بخط واضح وتقيل عشان فى حروف مش واضحه وشكرا جزيلا لك
اخوك على درويش

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

و لا يهمك يا علوه

انت تأمر أمر

تحياتي ايها التلميذ المجتهد

سعيد جدا بأن المبدعين لا يتوقفون عند هذا بل يريدون التعلم أكثر

تحياتي و ودي

----------


## جنان الفردوس

انا جيت
ممكن أشارك معاكم
كان عندي امتحانات وللأسف مقدرتش اتابع الموضوع من أوله
لكن ممكن تقبلوني تلميذة حديثة في الصف؟

----------


## ورد النيل

و انا ايضا ارجو ان تقبلوني معكم تلميذا جديدا في مدرسة العروض

و ان شا الله تكوني وفقت في امتحاناتك

دعواتي بالنجاح و التوفيق دوما

ورد النيل

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

الدرس السادس

و سنتناول فيه بإذن الله خلاصة البحر الطويل كما وعدت 

ثم ننتقل إلى بحر آخر من بحور الشعر ألا و هو البحر المديد


خلاصة البحر الطويل :

نفهم مما تقدم ان الطويل يجب استعمال عروضه على وزن مفاعلن إلا للتصريع

و التصريع هو: جعل عروض البيت الأول مثل وزن ضربه

فيصيران على وزن واحد و قافية واحدة ، و هذا لا يحدث إلا في اول بيت فقط من القصيدة

و مثال التصريع :

اراك عصي الدمع شيمتك الصبرُ == أما للهوى نهيٌ عليك و لا أمرُ

انظر إلى الصبر (عروض البيت أي نهاية شطره الأول ) و أمر ( ضرب البيت اي نهاية شطره الثاني )

و يجب استعمال الضرب على وزن مفاعيلن أو مفاعلن أو فعولن .. 

و لكن اذا استعملت واحدا من هذه الأضرب الثلاثة فيجب عليك استعماله في كل ابيات القصيدة .

و يجب ملاحظة :أن حشو الطويل يدخله من من انواع الزحاف القبض
فتصبح فعولن ...فعولُ

أمثلة عامة على البحر الطويل :

1- فيمسي و يضحي الضيف شبعان و القِرى == حميدٌ و يبقى بعدها الحمد و الذكرُ

2-غنى النفس مايكفيك من سد حاجةٍ === فإن زاد شيئاً عاد ذاك الغِنى فقرا

3-لكل امرئٍ في الخير و الشر عادةً === و كل امرئٍ جارٍ على ما تعزدا

4- عليك بأوساط الأمور فإنها === طريقٌ إلى نهج الصواب قويمُ

و الآن ارجو من احبتي الدارسين ان يحاولوا تقطيع الأبيات السابقة عروضيا

و سنرى من أول الشطار

و بهذا أحبتي الكرام نكون قد اتممنا درسنا في البحر الأول و هو البحر الطويل .


و الآن مع بحر جديد من بحزر شعرنا العربي الأصيل ألا و هو البحر المديد



(2)  المديد

تفعيلاته : فاعلاتن فاعلن فاعلاتن == فاعلاتن فاعلن فاعلاتن

و له ثلاثة اعاريض و ستة أضرب :

(1) العروض الأولى : صحيحة و ضربها صحيح كذلك مثلها

مثال :

انما الدنيا بلاءٌ و كدُّ == و اكتئابٌ قد يسوق اكتئابا

فاعلاتن فاعلن فاعلاتن== فاعلاتن فاعلن فاعلاتن

و دعونا نقطع البيت الآن :
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

إ ن ن م د ن ( ف ا ع ل ا ت ن ) ي ا ب ل ا ( ف ا ع ل ن ) ء ن و ك د د و ( ف ا ع ل ت ن )

و ك ت ئـ ا ب ن ( فاعلاتن) ق د ي س و  ( فاعلن ) ق ك ت ئـ ا ب ا  ( فاعلاتن )

لا حظوا ان كل حرف في البيت تعادل حرفا من حروف التفعيلة .

(2) العروض الثانية محذوفة :

اي حذف من آخرها سبب خفيف فأصبحت فاعلا بعد ان كانت فاعلاتن ... و تتحول إلى فاعلن .

و هي بدورها لها ثلاثة أضرب :

أ - مقصور :

مثاله : لا يغرنَّ امرءاً عيشهُ==كل عيش صائرٌ للزوالْ
       فاعلاتن فاعلن فاعلن === فاعلاتن فاعلن فاعلان

نقطعه : لا يغررن (فاعلاتن ) نمرءن ( فاعلن ) عيشهو ( فاعلن )
      : كللعيشن ( فاعلاتن ) صائرن ( فاعلن ) للزوال ( فاعلان )

ملحزظة :
ــــــــــــــ

الحرف المشدد عند التقطيع يحسب حرفين .. مثال يغرَّن ... نقول : يـ غـ ر ر ن ن

ب- محذوف  مثلها

مثال :اعلموا أني لكم حافظُ == شاهداً ما كنت أو غائبا

فاعلاتن فاعلن فاعلن == فاعلاتن فاعلن فاعلن

جـ - الأبتر :

مثالها : 

انما الزلفاء ياقوتةٌ == اخرجت من كيس دهقان

( فاعلاتن فاعلن فاعلن == فاعلاتن فاعلن فَعْلُنْ 

(3) العروضة الثالثة :محذوفة مخبونة 

و لها ضربان :

1- محذوف مخبون مثلها :

و مثاله : 

للفتى عقل يعيش بهِ == حيث تهدي ساقهُ قدمه

( فاعلاتن فاعلن فَعِلُنْ == فاعلاتن فاعلن فَعِلُنْ )

(2) أبتر :

و مثاله :

رُبَّ نارٍ بِتُّ أرمقها == تقضم الهنديَّ و الغارا

( فاعلاتن فاعلن فَعِلُنْ == فاعلاتن فاعلن فَعْلُنْ )




و ان شاء الله في الدرس القادم نأخذ خلاصة هذا الدرس مع بحر جديد إن شاء الله

شكرا لحسن المتابعة و اتمنى لكم التوفيق .

مع تمنياتي

د. جمال مرسي

----------


## AHMED NADY

بارك الله فيك , افدتنا كثيرا , واتمنى لك التوفيق الدائم بأذن الله , مجهود رائع يستحق الشكر والثناء
اخوك
مهندس / احمد نادى

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

الدرس السابع

البحر البسيط
 وتفعيلاته: مستفعلن فاعلن مستفعلن فاعلن = مستفعلن فاعلن مستفعلن فاعلن
وهو من الأوزان المستعملة كثيرافي الشعر العربي لطول نفسه

وله ثلاثة أعاريض وستة ضروب : 

الأولى :
 مخبونة ( والخبن حذف الثاني الساكن ) ففاعلن تصير فَعِلُنْ ، ولها ضربان : 
1 – مخبون مثلها : فتصير مستفعلن فاعلن مستفعلن فَعِلُنْ ،ومثاله :
لا تحقرن صغيرا في مخاصمةٍ = إن البعوضة تدمى مقلة الأسد
مستفعلن فعلن مستفعلن فَعِلُنْ = مستفعلن فعلن مستفعلن فعلن 
2- مقطوع : أي حذف ساكن وتده المجموع وسكن ما قبله فتصير فاعل وتنقل
إلى فعلن ومثاله:
من يفعل الخير لا يعدم جوازيَهُ = لا يذهب العرف بين الله والناسِ
مستفعلن فاعلن مستفعلن فَعْلُنْ = مستفعلن فاعلن مستفعلن فَعْلُنْ


الثانية :
 مجزوءة صحيحة : والجزء حذف التفعيلة الأخيرة من الشطر فيصير ما قبلها عروضا ، ولها ثلاثة أضرب : 
1-	مجزوء صحيح مثلها ومثاله :
ماذا وقوفي على رسم عفا = مخلولق دارس مستعجم
مستفعلن فاعلن مستفعلن = مستفعلن فاعلن مستفعلن
2-	مجزوء مذال :
 دخله التذييل ، وهو ساكن يلحق باخر الضرب فتصير مستفعلن ( مستفعلن  ) وتنقل إلى مستفعلان ، ومثاله :
يا صاح قد أخلفت أسماء ما = كانت تمنيك من حسن الوصال
مستفعلن فاعلن مستفعلن = مستفعلن فاعلن مستفعلان

3-	مجزوء مقطوع: 
دخله القطع ( حذف ساكن الوتد وإسكان ما قبله
 فمستفعلن تصير مستفعل وتنقل إلى مفعولن ) ومثاله :
سيروا معا إنما ميعادكم = يوم الثلاثاء بطن الوادي 
مستفعلن فاعلن مستفعلن مستفعلن  = مستفعلن فاعلن مفعولن


الثالثه :
 مجزوءة مقطوعة : ولها ضرب واحد مثلها في الجزء والقطع ومثاله
ما هيَج الشوق من أطلال = أضحت قفاراًكوحى الواحي
مستفعلن فاعلن مفعولن = مستفعلن فاعلن مفعولن


لا يجئ البسيط تاماً سالماً في عروضه وضربه ، بل لا بد أن تكون العروض مخبونه  بمعنى أنه لا يوجد فيه وزن تام سالم هكذا:
مستفعلن فاعلن مستفعلن فاعلن = مستفعلن فاعلن مستفعلن فاعلن
ويستعمل كما رأينا تاماً ومجزوءاً 0

وقد يدخل التصريع _ على قلة _ على العروض التامة المخبونة وعلى ضربها المقطوع فتصير تفعيلاته:
مستفعلن فاعلن مستفعلن فاعل ( بسكون اللام0 وتقلب إلى (فعلن) بسكون عين العروض)
ومستفعلن فاعلن مستفعلن فاعل ( بسكون اللام وتقلب إلى ( فعلن )بسكون عين الضرب0
ومثال العروض والضرب المخبونين المقطوعين المصرعين قول الشاعر :
يا نائح الطلح أشباه عوادينا = تأسى لواديك أم نأسى لوادينا 

وقد تكون العروض مجزوءة ، والضرب مجزوءاً مقطوعاً مخبوناً ، فعلى هذا مستفعلن تصير متفعل وتنقل إلى فعولن ومثاله 
ما أقرب اليأس من رجائي = وأبعد الصرب عن بكائي 
مستفعلن فاعلن مستفعلن = مستفعلن فاعلن فعولن 

وقد تكون العروض مجزوءة مقطوعة مخبونة ممنوعة من الطي والضرب مثلها:كآبةالذل في كتابي = ونخوة العزِ في جوابي 
مستفعلن فاعلن فعولن = مستفعلن فاعلن فعولن 
وهو حينئذٍ يسمى (( مخلًع البسيط ))، وهو نوع من مجزوء البسيط تخبن عروضه وتقطع ، ويخبن ضربه ويقطع أيضاً0

ومن الجدير بالذكر أن الخبن والطي والخبل والقطع تدخل على تفعيلات البحر 
البسيط ، فالخبن يدخل على ( فاعلن ) فتصبح ( فعِلن ) بكسر العين ، ويدخل على  مستفعلن فيصبح ( مُتَفْعِلُنْ ) بتاء مفتوحة بعد حذف السين الساكنة 0
والطي يدخل على ( مستفعلن ) فيحذف الفاء لأنها الرابع الساكن فتصبح التفعيلة 
( مستفعلن ) 0
والخبل وهو كما قلنا نوع من أنواع الزحاف المزدوج وهو حذف الثاني والرابع 
الساكنين ويدخل هنا على ( مستفعلن ) فتصبح ( متعلن ) ----5 بأربع متحركات فساكن 0
والقطع يدخل على بعض أعاريضه وأضربه كما سبق القول فتصبح التفعيلة 
( مستفعل ) بسكون اللام وتقلب إلى (مفعولن ) 0

----------


## شاعرالشام

*أخي الفاضل الدكتور جمال حفظه الله
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد:
الشعر موهبة كما قلتم في مستهل درسكم ، والموهبة يا سيدي لا تكتسب بالجهد والدأب وقد يتمكن غير الموهوب من تعلم العروض لكنه مع ذلك لن ينتج شعرا بل نظما ، فرصف الكلمات وسنفرة القوافي ليسا شعرا
الشعر أستاذي الكريم وأنت أعلم : حالة لا تكتنف حتى الشاعر الموهوب طوال وقته لكنها تزور وتزورّ ، تقبل وتدبر ، وإذا حلت فهي لا تترك خيارا لمن تلبسته ، فكم من شاعر نهض من سباته العميق ليكتب قصيدة أو لتكتبه القصيدة وكم من قصيدة كتبت في حافلة أو مطعم أو سجن 
أرجو نصح الإخوة المصرين على أنهم شعراء وهم ليسوا كذلك بمزاولة نوع آخر من فنون الكلمة بدلا من تركهم يتوهمون ما ليس فيهم مما قد يودي ببعضهم إلى الجنون كما قال أحدهم هنا

خالص تحياتي ووافر تقديري لشخصك النبيل وجهدك العظيم
ودمت بخير وأمان*

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ الكريم شاعر الشام 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
بداية أرحب بك معنا في منتدانا منتدى مصر اللؤلؤة
و ثانيا:اشكر لك غيرتك على شعرنا الأصيل ( هذا إذا  كانت هذه الغيرة حقيقية و ليست مغرضة ) كما فهمت من ردك على الشاعر ضياء الجبالي فيما كتبه و سماه فأرة التشويش .
كما و أحيي فيك هذه الروح و تلك النصائح الخالصة التي طالما ارهقت نفسي في اسداءهالكل محبي الشعر من الموهوبين الذين ذكرتهم .
و ربما لو قرأت ردودي و تعليقاتي على معظم من يكتبون الشعر و الخواطر في منتدانا لرأيت غيرتي الكبيرة من أجل الحفاظ على لغتنا و شعرنا الذي هو قدرنا الذي ابتلينا به .
و لرأيت كم كنت مخلصا للجميع في نصحي طالما اكتشفت في أحدهم الموهبة الحقيقية التي من الله عليه بها .
إلا انك أخي الكريم قد تصاب مرات باليأس لأنك لا تجد أصداءاً لما تكتب أو تقول .. فأجعل ما أفعله و ما أنصح به خالصا لله تعالى .
و أذكر أنني في حديث لي مع الدكتور سلطان استاذ الأدب في جامعة الكويت اعربت له عن هذه الحالة من اليأس فقال لي و بالحرف الواحد : اخي الكريم .. لو استفاد من دروسك هذه شاعر واحد موهوب فيكفيك هذا فخراً .
و لهذا كانت مبادرتي بنشر دروس العروض هنا في المنتدىرغم ما تكلفني من وقت و جهد و ماديات .
و ما فعلت هذا الا خالصا لله تعالى ثم حباً في الشعر و تشجيعا للموهوبين من الشعراء الذين لا يعرفون كيف يبدأون أو على أي درب يسيرون .
أما هؤلا ( المصرون ) كما قلت فقد نصحنا و نصحنا و جعلنا النصح خالصا لله تعالى و لكن لا حياة لمن تنادي . ففي مثل هذه الحالة يكون تجنب مشاركاتهم أولى من تضييع وقت ثمين في قراءة أنت لست مضطراً لها .
و اعلم اخي أنه بحكم كوني مشرفا على قاعة الشعر فإن الأمانة تقتضي ان أقرأ معظم ( إن لم يكن كل) الأعمال المطروحة في القاعة . فأنصف و أوجه و انصح و لكن بلا تعسف أو جور على أحد بعينه كما فعلت أنت بكل أسف .
فربما إذا تعسفت في رأي أو كنت قاسيا فيه اسبب احباطا لإنسان موهوب و يريد من يشجعه و يأخذ بيده .
فما كان منها شعرا حقيقيا يحمل كل معاني كلمة شعر من احساس صادق و عاطفة جياشة بالإضافة إلى القالب الذي يضعه فيه مؤلفه فإننا نصفق لصاحبه و نشد على يده و نرفع من معنوياته . هذا و إلا قلنا له ان ما يكتب هو من الخواطر او أي نوع آخر منت أنواع الأدب غير كونه شعرا .
فأنا بالذات و من شدة عشقي للشعر اقول ان الشعر يا إما شعر او لا شئ .و لا تأخذني في الحق لومة لائم و لكن بلا تجريح أو ذكر أحد بعينه .
لعلي بهذا اخي الكريم شاعر الشام قد وفقت في عرض وجهة نظري و مرة أخرى اشكرك على غيرتك و ان كنت أتمنى الا تكون نصيحتك هذه خاصة بشخص بعينه منعا لإحراجه أو تجريحه .  
و ختاماً تقبل ودي و تحياتي
و أتمنى أن أرى مشاركاتك الشعرية معنا
مع تحجياتي و دمت في الخير
د. جمال مرسي

----------


## بلسم الكلمات

تحية الشعر الأصيل ..
لا أعرف  كيف سأنسق ردي أو أسرق كلماتي ..فالحيره تملئني ..
لكن سأكون صريــــــــحه  وأبدأ كلامي ..
أستاذي المبدع جمال مرسي ..انا  اكتب الشعر التفعيلي الفصيح والمقالات  بصوره جيده   وشهد لي عدة أدباء أن لدي موهبه لا بأس بها ..ولكن أستاذي أنا أؤمن بان روعة الشعر تكمن بالشعر الفصيح  المقفى   وبصدق حاولت أكثر من مره كرد على شعراء لكن اخطأ كثيراً فانا من عائله علميه بحته  جعتني على الشعر لكن لم أجد من يعلمني أياه الا لوحدي ...
لقد بحثت بكثير من المواقع ألا أن دلني أحد أساتذتي على هذه ِ الصفحه المميزه ..وقد وجدت ُ بها ضالتي فالطريقه للشرح سهله ويمكن الأستعانه بها ..
لكـــــن
رغم أستفادتي ..لكن أستاذي أتقبل بي تلميذه  ستزعجك ولكنها يشهد الله أنها تبحث عن الفائده  البحته لا غير وقد وجدت بصرحكم درج تحاول الصعود منه ُ ..
وسيشرفني لو  قمت ُ بمتابعة دروسك من البدايه وأشرافك علي بالتمرينات  والأجابة على بعض الأسئله الغبيه  :Frown:  


فحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاً بالله أستاذي أذا كنت مشغول  أو وقتك الثمين قليل  فأرجوك فيكفي  موضوعك القيم جداً الي بذلت َ فيه ِ الكثير ..  ولا تزعج نفسك بالقبول ..وهذا رجائي لكَ ..فأرجوك لا تقبل  ألا أذا كان وقتك يسمح ..



وليس لنا من شكرك ألا بــــــــــــارك الله فيك فهي الأفضل للشكر ..




بلسم الكلمات

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

اهلا  أهلا أهلا اختي الكريمة بلسم الكلمات

اولا السلام عليك و رحمة الله و بركاته

و ثانيا شرفتي و نورتي قاعة الشعر بصدق

أهلا بك و بكل المخلصين لهذا الفن الجميل

ثالثا : و كيف لا أقبل عرضك اختاه و أنا ارى هذا الشغف الكبير لتعلم الشعر الأصيل

و أرى هذا الأدب الجم الذي صاحبك و انت تعرضي طلبك

اهلا بك معنا

شاعرة نتمنى أن نقرأ لها الكثير و الكثير

و لكن أحب أن اطمأنك أن اشعر الأصيل العمودي المقفى لا زال بخير

طالما يوجد مثل هذه العقول الواعية

رغم أني لا أعيب على الشعر الحديث ( و خاصة شعر التفعيلة )

فهو فن راق أيضا و لكن الشعر المنثور هو هذا الذي اجد فيه بعض الرتابة على الأقل للأذن الموسيقية

تحياتي و أهلا بك أختاه

د. جمال

----------


## بلسم الكلمات

عليكم السلام ورحمة الرحمن تحيطك أيها الأستاذ المبدع 

شكراً  لهذا الترحيب الذي لا تتصور سعادتي  بهِ .. وبالنسبه لي أنا أعشق الشعر التفعيلي كتابة وقراءه لكن للشعر العمودي  المقفى  في نفسي مكانه أكبر لكني ما زلت أتهيب منه ُ بسبب  العروض فأريد أن أكتب شئ يستحق  الكتابه وليس مجرد رصف كلمات ولا أريد الأعتماد فقط على الأذن الموسيقيه لأنها ليست دائمه صائبه !! ..
أذاً أستاذي أتسمح بمتابعتي (أعرف أني سأزعجك  :Frown:  )  ولكني ما صدقت ألاقي  من يعلمني ...
أنا طبعت الدرس الأول  ولدي بعض الأسئله فهل لي بطرحــــــــــــــــها ؟


عــــــــذراً مره أخرى لأني سأشغلك  ..

ولكَ مني كل الأحترام & الود 

بلسم الكلمات

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

تفضلي اختاه بطرح أي أسئلة
فكم يسعدني هذا
وأنا جاهز للرد و كلنا في مضمار الشعر تلامذة نتعلم مهما بلغنا و ارتقينا

تحياتي و ودي

د. جمال

----------


## بلسم الكلمات

*د. جمال مرسي ..بارك الله فيك أستاذي ..*
*وبحق كلماتي تعجز الشكر .. فعجزي يشابه ُ عجزَ الطيور عن شكر السماء لأنها سمحت لها بالطيران بحريه بها .....*
*سؤالي الأول أستاذي حضرتك ... أوردت لنا* 



*فَعُوْلُنْ،* 

*مَفَاعِيْلُنْ،*

*مُفَاعِلَتُنْ،*

*فَاعِلاتُنْ،* 

*فَاعِلُنْ،*

*فَاعِلاتُنْ،*

*مُسْتَفْعِلُنْ،*

*مُتَفَاعِلُنْ،* 

*مَفْعُولاتُ،* 

*مُسْتَفْعِلُنْ.* 

*فاعِلاتن مكرره ..وللأسف جهلي الأدبي فلم أعرف ما هي التفعيله العاشره ..*


*سؤالي الثاني حضرتك قلت في الدرس ألأول التفعيلات الأربعه الأولى تبدأ بوتد والسته الباقيه بسبب لكني أرى التفعيله الرابعه تبدأ بسبب خفيف ..فكيف ذلك؟*


*أنا قمت بتقطيع التفعيلات دون الرجوع للتقطيعات التي وردت وأتمنى لو تراجعها لي "مزعجة درجه أولى حضرتي  " ..*

*أستاذي ..*
*فاعلن =سبب خفيف + وتد مجموع*
*فعولن =وتد مجموع + سبب خفيف*
*مفاعيلن =وتد مجموع + سبب خفيف +سبب خفيف* 
*مفاعلتن =وتد مجموع + سبب ثقيل + سبب خفيف* 
*متفاعلن =سبب ثقيل + سبب خفيف + وتد مجموع*
*مستفعلن =سبب خفيف + سبب خفيف + وتد مجموع*
*فاعلاتن =سبب خفيف + وتد مجموع + سبب خفيف* 
*مفعولات =سبب خفيف + وتد مفروق + وتد مجموع  "هل مفعولات منونه أم لا؟ اعتبرتها منونه كلفظ ولو لم تكن منونه فيكون تقطيعها سبب خفيف + وتد مفروق + سبب خفيف* 

*مستفعلن =سبب خفيف +سبب خفيف + وتد مجموع* 

*والعاشر لا اعرفه ُ ...*

*بدأت بدراسة الزحاف المفرد .. والزحاف المزدوج صعب قليلاً !! فسيكون لي أسئله أكثر ...*




*دمت َ بخير ..وجزاك َ الله عني خير الجزاء*

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخت الكريمة بلسم الكلمات

يا لك من تلميذة نجيبة محبة للدرس و الشعر بالفعل
لقد كمن أتمنى أن تكون كل الدروس هكذا ..بمعنى ان يكون هناك تواصل بيني و بين من يقرأون هذه الدروس و لكن بكل أسف فهذا لم يحدث إلى ان ايقظتي انت هذه الرغبة في التواصل بتوجيه الأسئلة و الإجابة عليها على الأقل كي يتم تدارك بعض الأخطاء المطبعية التي وقعت فيها و نبهتيني لها انت بفطنة و ذكاء المريد للتعلم .

1- اما بالنسبة للتفعيلات العشرة فلقد قمت بتصحيحها من جديد في أول درس 
و قد كان الخطأ في ترتيب التفاعيل هو الذي جعل عندك هذا اللبس . فالتفعيلات الأربعة الأولي هي فاعلن - فعولن - مفاعلتن - مفاعيلن .
و بقية التفعيلات : متفاعلن - مستفعلن - فاعلاتن - مفعولاتُ (و هي ليست منونة )- فاعِ لاتن - مستفعِ لن .

و قد كان خطأ في كتابة مستفعِ لن و فاعِ لاتن .

و لقد اتفق العروضيون عل كتابة مستفعِ لن و فاعِ لاتن هكذا كي يتم تمييزهما عن مستفعلن و فاعلاتن .

و يكون تقطيعهما :
1- مستفعِ لن : سبب خفيف (مس)+وتد مفروق(تفعِ)+سبب خفيف (لن)
2-فاعِ لا تن : وتد مفروق(فاعِ) +سبب خفيف (لا)+سبب خفيف (تن)

ارجو أن أكون وضحت ما اشكل عليك هنا و شكرا .


2- استاذي :
أنا قمت بتقطيع التفعيلات دون الرجوع للتقطيعات التي وردت وأتمنى لو تراجعها لي "مزعجة درجه أولى حضرتي  " ..
فاعلن =سبب خفيف + وتد مجموع .......................... صح
فعولن =وتد مجموع + سبب خفيف............................صح
مفاعيلن =وتد مجموع + سبب خفيف +سبب خفيف .............صح
مفاعلتن =وتد مجموع + سبب ثقيل + سبب خفيف ..............صح
متفاعلن =سبب ثقيل + سبب خفيف + وتد مجموع..............صح
مستفعلن =سبب خفيف + سبب خفيف + وتد مجموع.............صح
فاعلاتن =سبب خفيف + وتد مجموع + سبب خفيف .............صح
مفعولات =سبب خفيف + وتد مفروق + وتد مجموع ..............خطأ


و لعل خطأك في تقطيع مفعولاتُ انك قمت بتقطيعها على أنها منونة و هي ليست كذلك
و يكون تقطيعها كالتالي ك
سبب خفيف(مف)+سبب خفيف(عو)+وتد مفروق (لاتُ)

و تتمة التفعيلات التاسعة و العاشرة
مستفعِ لن
فاعِ لا تن
و لقد أعدت شرحهما من جديد فأرجو اعادة طباعتها على هذا الأساس .


و هكذا اختي الكريمة أرجو أن أكون قد أجبتك على أسئلتك هنا .

تحيلتي و خالص الود

و في انتظار متابعتك

د. جمال

----------


## بلسم الكلمات

صباح غياب طويـــــــــل غاب عني فيه ِ القـــــــمر ..!!

.
.
.

أستاذي د.جمال مرسي ...
عجلة تدور ونحن ُ فيها أبعدتني عن متابعتي هنــــــــــا ......


أعرف أستاذي مشاغلك فهل تقبل ْ بعودتي للدرس مره أخرى ....؟
لقد أستفدت ُ  الكثير هنــــــا وأد أن أصل للنتيجه المطلوبه .... ولا أدري أن كان يمكن أن أطرح أسألتي مره أخرى .؟؟


عذراً بملئ الأرض لأي أزعاج مني لــــِ حضرتك 

دمت َ بخـــــــــير

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

أهلا بك من جديد على أية حال

تقبلي الود و التحية

د. جمال

----------


## لميس الامام

عزيزي الدكتور جمال مرسي

يالها من فكرة رائعة: تعليم عروض الشعر وبحوره لمن يستذوق الشعر والمتحفز لكتابته . للعلم انا جد شاكرة لهذه المبادرة وان تكن الأولى من كتاب الشعر وذواقته سأحاول تقطيع التفاعيل ولكن دعني في البداية استوعب ما كتبت فهي بالنسبة لي لوغاريتمات اللغة وتحتاج الى الاستيعاب والتفهم وانشاءالله افلح في تعلمها كي تكون كتاباتي على المستوى اللائق بالنشر .. مرة اخرى شكري الجزيل لمجهودك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير ودمت للمنتدى ذخرا ولا يسعني الا ان شكر للدكتور سلطان ايضا اضافته فإضافاته دائما ثرية فله كل التقدير والاحترام

----------


## Abdullah_1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أستاذنا العزيز د.جمال انت رمز للأبداع وللفكر وللقيم الجميلة

أستاذي أنا محب ومستمع للشعر 

ولكن سؤالي لك هل تستمع لشعراء سعوديون ومن يعجبك منهم

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> أستاذنا العزيز د.جمال انت رمز للأبداع وللفكر وللقيم الجميلة
> 
> أستاذي أنا محب ومستمع للشعر 
> 
> ولكن سؤالي لك هل تستمع لشعراء سعوديون ومن يعجبك منهم



أهلا بك أخي الكريم عبد الله
, اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقة
نعم أستمع لشعراء سعوديين و أقرأ لهم
و يطربني جدا شعر عبد الرحمن العشماوي
و بندر و سعود الصاعدي
و أحب الشاعر النبطي خلف بن هذال

شكرا لك و أهلا بك في منتدى مصر

د. جمال

----------


## الأسيير

د.جمال قبل أن أقرأ كل ماكتبته عن علم العروض أود 
أن أسألك
هل إنتهى مجال السؤال عن هذه الدروس
وهل إنتهت 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## fatmamoniem

al-salamu alikom,first I would like to thank u for ur effort,and I have a question,maybe sound a little bit weird,from where I can recognize and consider myself a talent or a given?
for me,I am always writting but i see what I wrote is nonsense,till a friend of mine recommended me of asking who is experienced by giving them a piece of my modest writting to tell me if I am really talent or not,to move to the necessary steps which support ,strengthen the talent ,sure by studying and being under the observation of someone experienced as you,for not being talkative more ,this my last small piece,sure iam ashamed to call it a poem.

*أصبحت حبيسا لنفس تجود على بما يؤلمها**ما أدرى ان كنت سجينها أم بالألم ساجنها*
*تاركا رأفتى ماضيا لحكم حاكمها*
*ظنت بى خيرا ولم تجد من يطمئنها*
*فرفقا بنفس ذاقت من الفراق ما يكفى*
*على ولع حيت و شربت من يأس*

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

أخي الأسير
الدروس لم تنته بعد
و لكني لم أكملها لانشغالي
شكرا لك و أعدك أن أتابعها حال تفرغي
تقبل ودي
د. جمال

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> al-salamu alikom,first I would like to thank u for ur effort,and I have a question,maybe sound a little bit weird,from where I can recognize and consider myself a talent or a given?
> for me,I am always writting but i see what I wrote is nonsense,till a friend of mine recommended me of asking who is experienced by giving them a piece of my modest writting to tell me if I am really talent or not,to move to the necessary steps which support ,strengthen the talent ,sure by studying and being under the observation of someone experienced as you,for not being talkative more ,this my last small piece,sure iam ashamed to call it a poem.
> 
> *أصبحت حبيسا لنفس تجود على بما يؤلمها**ما أدرى ان كنت سجينها أم بالألم ساجنها*
> *تاركا رأفتى ماضيا لحكم حاكمها*
> *ظنت بى خيرا ولم تجد من يطمئنها*
> *فرفقا بنفس ذاقت من الفراق ما يكفى*
> *على ولع حيت و شربت من يأس*


أهلا بك أختي الكريمة فاطمة
و لقد رددت على سؤالك في رسالة خاصة أتمنى أن تقرأيه
دمت بخير و سعادة
و لك الود
د. جمال

----------


## المفكر

*أخي الدكتور جمال مرسي*
*أولا لك جزيل الشكر لهذه المعلومات القيمة عن مبادئ علم العروض والتي قد تسهم في ميلاد شاعر جديد من بيننا، أعترف لك بأن معلوماتك غاية في الدقة والإتقان وأنا دارس لهذا العلم ومحب له، لكن أتعلم أن هناك بيت قد ورد فيه 12 حرف متحرك متتاليين.*
*حكم فعدل فأمن فنام.*
*هذه معلومة صغيرة أود أن أشاركك فيها وللمرة الثانية أشكرك على مجهود لتثقيف أعضاء المنتدى*

----------


## معتز محسن عزت

الى د/جمال مرسى
شكرا لك على هذا الاسهام الجميل الذى زودنى بعلم البحور والأوزان الذى أرهبنى منه أناسا متعددين بأنه صعب ولكن من خلال كتاب قرأته ومن خلال حضرتك وجدته علما ممتعا وجميلا لأنك تيسر ولاتعسر مثلما يفعل بعض المتهجمين 
وشكرا

----------


## معتز محسن عزت

الى الأستاذ الفاضل /جمال مرسى 
شكرا لك على توجيهاتك الرائعة وأرجو من حضرتك معرفة رأيكم الجميل فى قصيدتى الأخيرة (الليل آت) فى قاعة الشعر 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## zikas

إلي المعلم العظيم   د  جمال مرسي 
آسف علي تأخري  الشديد في الرد علي موضوعكم الرائع لكن أنا والله قرأته وعندي حوالي 287867سؤال بس وفي أسأله متأخره اوييييي يعني في الدرس الثاني والثالث مثلا 
معلش انا متابع دروس حضرتك الروووووووعه فعلا أسلوبك غير عادي في عرض الموضوع ((وانا كنت لسه هكع اد كده عشان اشتري كام كتاب عروض )) يلا هوفر فلوسي بأه 
فعلا العروض علم جميل ومش صعب أبدا زي ما حضرتك قلت بالعكس انا شايف انه سهل والله بس بصراحه بدأت ازهق عايزين نخلص بأه .ههههههههه لأ والله هو أحنا قدامنا أد إيه فعلا الموضوع شكله هيصعب
أستني مني حضرتك عريضه اسأله كل سؤال أغبي من الثاني معلش 
أنا اسف فعلا علي اني جيت في توقيت مش مناسب انا عارف كده كويس والله بس معلش هلحق برضه إن شاء الله انا يعتبر مذاكر اللي فات ههههههههههههه إن شاء الله 
بس  يا ريت حضرتك تقولنا احنا وصلنا لحد فين عشان نتحمس بس مش أكتر والله يعني قدامنا أد إيه كدا 
اسف مره أخري 
بعد كده هتلاقيني حضرتك  وراك وراك في كل كلمه ههههههههه  وربنا يخليك لينا يا رب يا دكتور 




رفعت

----------


## إسماعيل بن علي

_السلام عليكم 

يأخوان هل ما زال الدكتور جمال موجود وكيف يمكنني الوصول إليه_ 
وشكراً

----------


## saydsalem

*طرح جميل ومميز*
* سلمت يمناك ع الانتقاء والسرد*
* لاحرمنا الله من عبير تواجدك*
* دمت بسعادهـ بحجم السمآء*
* لقلبك طوق من الياسمين*
*تقبل مروري*
*د. السيد عبد الله سالم*
*المنوفية – مصر*

----------

